# El rincón Linuxero



## hellfire4 (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> pucha hay que hacer un buen tuto sobre esto



Es que suele ser lo mejor, con imagenes y texto, a veces, al explicar las cosas en el aire, como que la gente se pierde, sobretodo alguien que no sabe nada, como yo
suerte con su proyecto colegas, espero que puedan hallar un remedio a sus problemas.
Perseveren y no se rindan





			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> pucha hay que hacer un buen tuto sobre esto
> igual es facil,muy muy facil
> 1 crea el usb con el unetbootin,eso tarda unos 2 minutos
> 2 bottea con ese usb en la maquina donde querés instalr el debian
> ...



Como dije antes, este cablecito junto con una vieja fuente me salvo las papas en varias ocasiones a falta de lectora para bootear, tocando una configuración en el bios, para que me permita el booteo desde esa lectora improvisada, o empleando viejos rigidos ide para sacar la data para formatear


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

si no bottea el usb porque el bios no lo soporta 
https://www.plop.at/
ese programa uso hace años,cuando tengo que instalar algo en maquinas viejas


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> segui comentando como va la cosa
> disculpas me retrase,justo vino un cliente con un ampli
> lo quería para mañana :loco::loco:
> le dije que arranco el lunes ,por las fiestas y eso
> ...


Mi notebook tenía espacio para 2 discos. Las fichas eran SATA.
Al sacarlos, no me di cuenta y saqué todo, disco con todo el soporterío. Para mi sorpresa, el soporte es un adaptador de 2 SATA a 1 SATA.

Rey, me tiró error de "Réplica" cuando elegí el server de la UBA, así que le mandé el de debian.. ¿Es normal eso? 
Igual en un rato me voy a enterar cuando continúe o no la instalación 

Confirmado, réplica de debian inválida... ahora chequeo en gugle

Reparado, le mandé de brasil
https://www.debian.org/mirror/official.es.html


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> segui comentando como va la cosa
> disculpas me retrase,justo vino un cliente con un ampli
> lo quería para mañana :loco::loco:
> le dije que arranco el lunes ,por las fiestas y eso
> ...



Así es, yo justamente también tengo un disco de la misma capacidad y conectores, de la Vaio que sonó, como quien diría. Y lo emplee hace poco, cuando el disco rígido de mi pc de escritorio (adquirida a modo de reemplazo de la notebook) por un falla de fuente, que primero sono la fuente, e hizo sonar el disco -cosa que descubrí pasados unos meses-, y como algo me pareció, saque toda la data empleando ese mismo cable y ese disco de 250 Gb, y la lleve al técnico por la garantía por 2º vez, y efectivamente, era el rígido. El técnico me dijo que debía de sacar mis cosas y le llamo la atención que ya había sacado todo antes de ir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

en el mismo cd de instalacion de debian tambien tiene un .exe para instalar,pero nunca lo use
PD:
quien me maldijo
me engancharon para ir a colocar un aire y revisar otro de una farmacia ,mañana por la mañana
4 horas uno y el otro,le calculo yo que 10 minutos le saco donde esta falla en la placa


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

sos bueno ¬_¬                                 .



El xfce era el que me dijiste?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

y como quedo,te gusto esa forma de instalación,
ahora agregale esto en las sources
esta en 
/etc/apt/sources.list con eso le podes instalar las cosas privativas,plugin ,
el navegador ponele vivaldi o el opera 12 

```
deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ jessie-updates main contrib non-free
 deb-src http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ jessie-updates main contrib non-free

 deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ jessie-backports main contrib non-free
 deb-src http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ jessie-backports main contrib non-free
```



Nepper dijo:


> sos bueno ¬_¬                                 .
> 
> 
> 
> El xfce era el que me dijiste?



si el del ratoncito , y si tenes lugar en el disco le podes poner MATE ,que anda decente
apt-get install mate-core y te instala lo basico

mas adelante le poder instalar las extras de MATE ,pero primero tenes que fijarte el rendimiento 
que tiene


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

si las podes intercalar en un toque ,podes tener instaladas las dos, cerras secion de xfce4 e inicias con mate ,
para hacer eso tenes que tener instalado gdm3 o lightdm
en gdm3 o 2 no se cual vercion ya va en gdm 
pones tu user y contraseña ,luego hay un engranaje y podes elegir que escritorio usar
luego al cerrar la secion uno vuelve a esa pantalla (gdm/lightdm)y elegis de nuevo,si no elegis nada se activa el ultimo escritorio que usaste
con el gestor xdm también se puede pero es un poco mas laborioso,hay tenes que usar la consola y luego a mano levantas la interfas que quieras

PD:
el gestor kdm no te lo recomiendo,es pesado


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y como quedo,te gusto esa forma de instalación,
> ahora agregale esto en las sources
> esta en
> /etc/apt/sources.list con eso le podes instalar las cosas privativas,plugin ,
> ...



Done!
Que más?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

apt-get update (asi se actualiza la lista de cosas que podes instalar)
y nada a ir usando y ver que te falta,eso ya es personal y a gusto del user Nepper
(yo por ejemplo uso mucho el smplayer )
también uso el gdebi y casi nunca el synaptic
lee el mensaje de arriba,que lo edite


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

si comenzaste cuando te dije a instalar el mate ,ya debería  estar por terminar ,ese va relativamente rápido,aunque depende mucho de cada pc ,el procesador / memoria
y la velocidad de tu internet


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

haaa!! me olvidé del apt-get update!!
Igual, supongo que no hay problema, porque le mandé sin pensar el apt-get install gdm3 
¿ 350MB ? ¿no era  que solo cambiaba las interfaces gráficas...?

Si, eso me imprecionó, con el ratoncito (xfce) me inició enseguida, creo que no llega al minuto y ya tengo escritorio.
El KDE me acuerdo tardaba buen rato... PEEEERO, así de lindo era...

Si, el synaptic te la mata a la PC. La otra vez lo instalaba y tenia millones de cosas, terminaba empobreciendo el rendimiento además de que no terminaba con un buen resultado... Como todo, si tenes un monstruo de PC, podés dejar el escritorio hecho una joya


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches instaladores linuxeros!!!!
> 
> al final me van a convencer,..... de pasarme a linux...http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4_E5qd-XZ...7HO4s1fxE/S350/pinguin_os-tux-debian-1995.png



es facil e gratis y todo legal 
ahora yo reniego del systemd,pero la verdad es el arranque es muy veloz
yo e logrado lo minimo y contando desde que muestra la grub (pantalla del arranque)
7 segundos y el pc listo para usar ,conectado a red navegador listo en 2 segundos mas 
eso creo no lo supera ningun windo (pero no lo se,porque ni siquiera conosco el w10)
el ultimo que vi fue el 7



Nepper dijo:


> haaa!! me olvidé del apt-get update!!
> *Igual, supongo que no hay problema, porque le mandé sin pensar el apt-get install gdm3
> ¿ 350MB ? ¿no era  que solo cambiaba las interfaces gráficas...?*
> 
> ...



tambien te instala algunas cosas de gnome que usa mate,
pero si le pones el lightdm es libianitooo

podes canselar la instalacion de gdm   ctrl + c y continuar con otro gestor que mas liviano 
a mi gusto gdm3 es el mejorcito


----------



## mcrven (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> PD:
> el gestor kdm no te lo recomiendo,es pesado












¿este decís vos que es pesado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

> creo que no llega al minuto y ya tengo escritorio.


el mio arranca 12 segundos y eso que ni lo tunee,ni siquiera tengo instalado mi kernel,
con ese arranca mas rapido ,de entre 7 a 9 segundos,
ahora sin el systemd mi pc arranca en mas  o menos 25 a 35 segundos


----------



## mcrven (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> PD:
> el gestor kdm no te lo recomiendo,es pesado



Gus... ¿Este decís que es pesado?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es facil e gratis y todo legal
> ahora yo reniego del systemd,pero la verdad es el arranque es muy veloz
> yo e logrado lo minimo y contando desde que muestra la grub (pantalla del arranque)
> 7 segundos y el pc listo para usar ,conectado a red navegador listo en 2 segundos mas
> ...



Está terrible esto... otras veces renegué mucho mas!!.
Cuando instalé el gdm3, me dice "guarda que tenes instalado dos o más gestores de seción x". ¿Cual queres que sea el predeterminado?

>gdm3
>lightdm

Antes no me andaba nada >_<, o era muy malo, o no tenía un buen sensei


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...9/vLysqIouq7TxAD/AZpmfFcmyCFJAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...9/vLysqIouq7TxAD/AZpmfFcmyCFJAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC
> 
> ¿este decís vos que es pesado?


a mi no me gusta ,en mi pc funciona,pero estoy acostumbrado a escritorios mas livianos


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> Gus... ¿Este decís que es pesado?



exactamente!! ves la luz de la ventana? la de fondo azul?... esa podías regularle desde 0 a 1000%, te podía cubrir toda la pantalla, podías elegir los colores cuando las ventanas estaban inactivas (yo había puesto rojo).
Si tenías placa de video, te habilitaba más efectos, por ejemplo el rebote de ventanas o el efecto elástico. Si moves una ventana con el mouse la tironeas hasta la posicicón. Una vez le configuré la "fricción a 0.001" y la ventana de configuración se me fue de la pantalla rebotando 
Podías hacer millones de cosas, pero así te come recursos.
Hasta le podes poner la IMAGEN que quieras para el borde de ventana. En gnomelook.com, tenes miles de variedades...
Claaro, la PC era una torta con eso.-..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> Está terrible esto... otras veces renegué mucho mas!!.
> Cuando instalé el gdm3, me dice "guarda que tenes instalado dos o más gestores de seción x". ¿Cual queres que sea el predeterminado?
> 
> >gdm3
> ...



que sea el predeterminado el gdm ,igual creo que ya lo pusiste

igual,la instalación por red da menos problemas de dependencias ,para la instalación esta igual de facil que hace tiempo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

*mcrven* tenes que darle una probada al huarya linux


----------



## Nepper (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> bueno Nepper que disfrutes tu debian,cualquier cosa pregunta antes de hacer algun lio



Todo perfecto.
Reinicié la máquina y me cambió la pantalla del loguin, no era la del xfce.
Luego, alado del "inicio de seción" apareció el engranaje que dijiste. Probé el mate y 
La diferencia es mínima, pero me quedo con la ratita que es más simpática 

Gracias por todo!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

el dia 28 ya sabia,pero pense que era una broma,pero si salio en blog oficial debian deve ser  verdad
igual no se porque se me hace que sigue siendo una broma por el dia de los inocentes 


Nepper dijo:


> Todo perfecto.
> Reinicié la máquina y me cambió la pantalla del loguin, no era la del xfce.
> Luego, alado del "inicio de seción" apareció el engranaje que dijiste. Probé el mate y
> La diferencia es mínima, pero me quedo con la ratita que es más simpática
> ...



yo uso mate,la ratita esta buena,es rapido ,pero nunca le pude poner el informe del clima 
podia ver pero tenia que andar lanzando ordenes en el terminal
si no queres estar poniendo la contraseña en tu pc 
podes editar el gdm y arranca con tu usuario y tu escritorio ratonil


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:
			
		

> Yo, la verdad, por puro desconocimiento, nunca pase de los windows
> De programar yo, no se nada monada
> Recuerdo que mi 1º computadora fue una talent, de teclado (sino me equivoco, de 8 bits, con los juegos a cassetes), que en realidad era prestada
> Y oficialmente, la 1º fue una 486, con el win 3.1 (o por ahí cerca), que dado que era algo inestable, jugaba usando DOS.
> El win98 fue el 1º SO que aprendí a instalar



hoy dia para usar linux no hace falta saber programar
por ejemplo dicen que debian es una distro de las mas dificiles y no es asi,es facil
las dificiles son gentoo,archlinux y alguna mas que se me escapa ,ni siquiera slax es tan dificil hoy dia

antes si ,pero ahora nooo
yo comencé con un linux llamado mandrake en una 286 con 16 de ram( y no se tenia tanto,capas que era menos) ,al principio tenia 8 nomas 
luego pase a pentiun 75 con 64 de ram y disco de 2,5 gb todo un lujo ¡¡¡¡
,mandrake  no existe mas creo que se llama mandrivia ahora


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

https://www.slax.org/es/



ya me acorde  Red Hat  esa también la use un monton y otra mas que estaba escrita en .ams y eran tres disket
y habre entre probado y usado ,no se mas de 100 seguro



lista de las que probé/utilice  últimamente 
cainama 
huarya 
sparky 
gentoo
funtoo
pentoo
wifislax
bugtack o algo asi
kali
mangaro
y otras mas hasta una os-router
las que no utilizo hace rato son 
ututo (ya murecio)
y dos lives chinitas para auditar
me queda consegir alguna distro rusa para ver que tal son


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:
			
		

> Tengo el beini.
> 
> Pero lo uso solo cuando tengo que buscar señales.
> 
> Y ahora me acuerdo, que tengo por allí un Knopixx.



hay uno mejor que el beini el xiao paw 
(tube que mirar los cd para acordarme del nombre )
igual esos dos son de linux juguete ,útiles ,si son útiles

el knopixx ,si mal no recuerdo tiene escritorio kde , es bueno ese ,lo e usado



			
				SSTC dijo:
			
		

> deja de llevar gente a lado de la luz porque no admitís que se esta mejor del lado oscuro



en algun momento se le rompe y  un linux lo va a salvar


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 30, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay uno mejor que el beini el xiao paw
> (tube que mirar los cd para acordarme del nombre )
> igual esos dos son de linux juguete ,útiles ,si son útiles
> 
> el knopixx ,si mal no recuerdo tiene escritorio kde , es bueno ese ,lo e usado



También tuve un red hat (5, si mal no recuerdo), pero vino trucho, y nunca arrancó.

Y una versión del* Mandriva*, en la que desperdicié 4 CD.

Y se plantaba al instalar el segundo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2015)

si era medio dificil ,mas difícil era el mandrake ,pero quizas era porque no sabia ,
por ejemplo cada dos por tres quedaba la pantalla negra y yo lo volvia a instalar
hasta que descubri esto, el comando 
startx , de hay ya no reintalava tan seguido ,encima tenia que compilar el controlador sm56
que era el que hacia andar el internet, el moden 56k jajajajajaja
el moden motorola


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2015)

buenas tardes.

Rey, consulta... me quiero descargar el Samba con apt-get install samba





Pero me dice que no lo tengo en los repositorios. Yo sé que es algo oficial de debian, ya lo había usado...
No encuentro en internet desde qué servidor me los puedo descargar, además no encuentro los de la uba que siempre me funcionaron bien. ¿Donde puedo consultar esa información?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2015)

si se instala,me voy a fijar de donde vienen esos paquetes 

```
apt-get install samba
Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
Creando árbol de dependencias       
Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
  gir1.2-gtk-2.0 gir1.2-mate-panel libexif12:i386 libfontconfig1:i386
  libgd3:i386 libgettextpo0 libgphoto2-6:i386 libgphoto2-port10:i386
  libjbig0:i386 libjpeg62-turbo:i386 libltdl7:i386 libpcap0.8:i386
  libtiff5:i386 libusb-1.0-0:i386 libxpm4:i386 mate-applets-common wine-devel
  wine-devel-amd64 wine-devel-i386:i386
Utilice «apt-get autoremove» para eliminarlos.
Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes extras:
  libhdb9-heimdal libkdc2-heimdal python-crypto python-dnspython python-ldb
  python-ntdb python-samba python-tdb samba-common samba-common-bin
  samba-dsdb-modules tdb-tools
Paquetes sugeridos:
  python-crypto-dbg python-crypto-doc bind9 bind9utils ctdb ldb-tools ntp
  smbldap-tools winbind heimdal-clients
Paquetes recomendados:
  attr samba-vfs-modules
Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes NUEVOS:
  libhdb9-heimdal libkdc2-heimdal python-crypto python-dnspython python-ldb
  python-ntdb python-samba python-tdb samba samba-common samba-common-bin
  samba-dsdb-modules tdb-tools
0 actualizados, 13 nuevos se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 8 no actualizados.
Se necesita descargar 3.607 kB de archivos.
Se utilizarán 24,3 MB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
¿Desea continuar? [S/n]
```


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> en un momento nepper
> ya estoy con usted



aca espero paciente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> jajaj, me va a tener esperando hasta el año que viene
> Tomese todo el tiempo que necesite! el rey siempre tiene la razón!



ya esta los paquetes vienen de los repos que te pase,
te falto hacer esto

apt-get update 
luego cuando termine le mandas 
apt-get install samba



haa en una consola de root ,si no no funciona 

su + enter  y te pide contraseña de root 
y listo tenes un terminal root


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2015)

Que raro, le hise update como 3 veces...
pruebo otra vez...

Hasta quieté los repositorios de brasil porque me decía que ahí no los tenía.

si, tambien estoy como administrador, es lo primero que hago cuando me meto en la consola...
punto su
meto la contraseña y listo...

voy a sacar Todos los repositorios y dejar solo los que me pasaste...




```
root@Movil:/home/Nepper# apt-get install samba
Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
Creando árbol de dependencias       
Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source

E: Package 'samba' has no installation candidate
```



Debe ser un complot de Guillermo Puertas para que use sus ventanas ¬_¬


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2015)

hoo te deje colgado,disculpa me binieron a vuscar,

dejale los que te pase yo + los oficiales y nada mas

en el comprimido estan los repos que estoy usando,todos ellos 
no deberias haber tenido ningun problema ,con los repos tuyos (por hay los de la uba dan problemas)
yo estoy usando la arquitectura de 64 bit pero tambien tengo agregados las de i386
con este comando le agrege es multi arch 
dpkg --add-architecture i386


----------



## Nepper (Dic 31, 2015)

Ahí me anduvo, le mandé los servidores de españa.
Parece que brasil no estaba completo, y en argentina ya no aparece como distribuidor oficial de debian.
Capas vos tenías otro lugar oficial que tiene el samba...

Pero joya, con el de los españoles debería sobrar, ellos estan al tanto de todo..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2015)

a mi descargo desde los repos que te pase ayer ,tengo esos y los de huarya 
el del wine ,pero no lo uses a ese de momento



yo sabia que los repos de la uba daban problemas ,no estan completos o tienen verciones viejas,
los de chile y los de brazil funcionan bien


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 1, 2016)

Hace poco instalé el kde 5... para que... "él quería lo último de lo último" hno:. 

Si bien está lindo y toda la bola, todavía tiene muchos errores, así que les recomiendo a los que vayan a instalar una distribución con el plasma 5, que de momento pasen.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2016)

Huu, que lástima che.... la verdad que el kde es una de las interfaces que más me gusto... por no decir la que más me gusta... Pero bueno, no siempre lo más caro es lo mejor...

Gracias por el dato!!!!


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2016)

Reeey!! no me anda la configuración de demonio del gdm3!!!
quiero que se loguee automaticamente despues de los 5 segundos, pero no me anda cuando toco el archivo etc/gdm3/daemon.config
Me fijé en la página oficial y ni bola me da el sooft!!

T_T



asi ma o meno me queda el archivo

```
# GDM configuration storage
#
# See /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas for a list of available options.

[daemon]
# Enabling automatic login
#  AutomaticLoginEnable = false
#  AutomaticLogin = Nepper

# Enabling timed login
TimedLoginEnable=true
TimedLogin=Nepper
TimedLoginDelay=5
```


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

tenes que descomentar 

estas dos lineas
#  AutomaticLoginEnable = false
#  AutomaticLogin = Nepper
tiene que quedar asi
AutomaticLoginEnable = false
  AutomaticLogin = Nepper

y si sigue sin funcionar esto

AutomaticLoginEnable = *true*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tenes que descomentar
> 
> estas dos lineas
> #  AutomaticLoginEnable = false
> ...



Y si no es así, _*"Seguramente será de otra forma"*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

asi tiene que quedar

```
# GDM configuration storage
#
# See /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas for a list of available options.

[daemon]
# Enabling automatic login
  AutomaticLoginEnable = false
  AutomaticLogin = Nepper

# Enabling timed login
#TimedLoginEnable=true
#TimedLogin=Nepper
#imedLoginDelay=5
```

y sin los 5 segundos
que arranca en 2 y si queres usar otro user te deslogueas y listo,es mas rapido



Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si no es así, _*"Seguramente será de otra forma"*_



asi funciona ,seguro,
solo se olvido descomentar las dos lineas


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> asi tiene que quedar
> 
> ```
> # GDM configuration storage
> ...



Esto es lo que decía el manual 




			
				AutomaticLoginEnable dijo:
			
		

> AutomaticLoginEnable=false
> Si está activada, el usuario proporcionado en AutomaticLogin debería iniciar sesión inmediatamente. Esta característica es como un inicio de sesión temporizado con retraso 0.





			
				AutomaticLogin dijo:
			
		

> AutomaticLogin=
> Este es el usuario que debería iniciar sesión inmediatamente si AutomaticLoginEnable está activada (true).



En cambio, con 



			
				TimedLoginEnable dijo:
			
		

> TimedLoginEnable=false
> Si el usuario dado en TimedLogin debería abrir una sesión después del número de segundos (establecidos en TimedLoginDelay) de inactividad en la pantalla de entrada. Si el usuario usa el teclado o abre los menús, el temporizador se restablecerá al valor TimedLoginDelay o 30 segundos, lo que sea mayor. Si el usuario no introduce un nombre de usuario sino que tan sólo pulsa la tecla INTRO mientras que el programa de entrada está pidiendo el nombre del usuario, entonces GDM asume que el usuario quiere entrar inmediatamente como el usuario temporizado.





			
				TimedLogin dijo:
			
		

> TimedLogin=
> Éste es el usuario que debería iniciar sesión después de un número de segundos de inactividad especificado.





			
				TimedLoginDelay dijo:
			
		

> TimedLoginDelay=30
> Retardo en segundos antes de que el usuario TimedLogin entre en la sesión.



https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.es

La verdad que no me anduvo rey...
El primer intento saqué todos los numerals

```
[daemon]
# Enabling automatic login
  AutomaticLoginEnable = true
  AutomaticLogin = Nepper

# Enabling timed login
TimedLoginEnable=true
TimedLogin=Nepper
imedLoginDelay=5
```
En el segundo intento, como dijiste

```
[daemon]
# Enabling automatic login
  AutomaticLoginEnable = true
  AutomaticLogin = Nepper

# Enabling timed login
#TimedLoginEnable=true
#TimedLogin=Nepper
#imedLoginDelay=5
```

Y despues lo volví a como te lo pasé... si "Enableo" el automatic loguin, se me planta...
Por suerte me acordé del Ctrl+Alt+F1 para ir probando... 
Veo si investigo en otros lugares a ver que dicen...
Sospecho que debe ser un tema de sintaxis, como por ejemplo "no debe haber espacios"... pero la otra vez probé de todas formas y no me da bola...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

dejale asi ,
lo tengo archi probado

```
# GDM configuration storage
#
# See /usr/share/gdm/gdm.schemas for a list of available options.

[daemon]
# Enabling automatic login
  AutomaticLoginEnable = true
  AutomaticLogin = Nepper

# Enabling timed login
#TimedLoginEnable=true
#TimedLogin=Nepper
#imedLoginDelay=5
```



aaaaaa te falto esto ,luego de editarlo,igual es raro, a
dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 
la fuente,mire para refrescar la memoria
http://www.linuxserve.com/2015/06/how-to-enable-automatic-login-on-debian.html



Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si no es así, _*"Seguramente será de otra forma"*_



era asi como dije , con el true
http://www.linuxserve.com/2015/06/how-to-enable-automatic-login-on-debian.html



nepper fijate si le erraste el nombre de usuario,alguna mayuscula,minuscula


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2016)

No te puedo creer!! era la mayúscula de Nepper!!
con "nepper" anduvo!! >_<


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> No te puedo creer!! era la mayúscula de Nepper!!
> con "nepper" anduvo!! >_<



te dije,si eso del autologin lo hago siempre


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2016)

Mortal rey!! ahí lo hise andar hasta con los 5 segundos de espera por las dudas si se me dá por cambiar de escritorio...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

bien,haiiii hayyy
tenes sonido ?? wifi,falta algo?


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2016)

Sonido no me fijé ironicamente, wifi anda perfecto.
Mañana pruebo algún video. La idea del samba era compartir con el güindous los videos de la PC de escritorio, pero JUSTO el disco con los videos, el güindous no me me esta autorizando la compartición, los otros dos discos igual de configurada la compartición los veo y uso sin problemas.. ese es tema mío que mas tarde resuelvo...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 2, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Huu, que lástima che.... la verdad que el kde es una de las interfaces que más me gusto... por no decir la que más me gusta... Pero bueno, no siempre lo más caro es lo mejor...
> 
> Gracias por el dato!!!!



Habrá que darle un tiempo para que arreglen un par de cosas, como todo soft nuevo, además de las novedades vienen los bugs. 

Por cierto, con el kde 4 habían llegado a una versión muy estable.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

ya instale el kde,pero no lo probe,
de momento vine a recuperar mi lista de repo ,,,,,
cayo agua sobre el teclado,cambie la contraseña ,luego me di cuenta que el teclado escribía cualquier cosa
de ejemplo al escribir *agua * quedaba así *sagua* 
no pude recuperar contraseñas,ni haciendo un chroot ,siquiera 
no podía agregar otro usuario,al final termine instalando todo el debían completo
le puse todos los escritorios,que no probé ninguno,inicie secion con mate
ya le puse el xor.conf con los randers de mi pantalla ,instale el opera 
luego le pongo los repos y continuo instalando algunas cosas
como e  lucikernel 
y no no es por lucifer ,es por mi hija luci ,ese kernel lo construimos juntos y le puse su apodo luci
PD:
luci de 10 años te agarra un linux y te lo da vuelta 
le enseñe desde chiquita y me vino al pelo
cada tanto le pregunto por algún comando,como era para esto o lo otro
ella usa mate/cimanon huarya debian y sparkylinux 
anda mas con el sparky ultimamente,por los juegos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

y bueno ya lo tengo funcionando ,como tengo el home separado de la raiz 
no perdí ningún dato


----------



## mcrven (Ene 2, 2016)

Feliz 2016 pingüinos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

feliz 2016 y proba el huarya


----------



## Nepper (Ene 2, 2016)

https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s06.html.es

compilar un núcl........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

es fácil,solo se necesita paciencia

mira aqui esta mas simple 
https://eldebiandepepe.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/como-compilar-un-kernel-al-estilo-debian/
para gento es mas simple 
genkernel all y te lo compila solo sino a mano es sensillo
https://rootsudo.wordpress.com/2014...-manual-del-kernel-en-gentoo-make-menuconfig/



y no me agrada kde 
cierro secion y pruebo finalmente el nuevo kde y que paso, fallo miserablemente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

cuando uno instala el sistema de 64 bit y también instala el wine ,para correr 
aplicaciones win32 como el pcbwizard
no funciona ,para que funcione hay que hacer esto en consola de root

```
dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt-get update &&
apt-get install wine32
```
si hay algun error en los repos,como sources duplicadas ,se para y el tercer comando no corre,a no preocupase
solo corran el ultimo comando y listo


> apt-get install wine32



el primer comando 
*dpkg --add-architecture i386 
*
ese agrega la arquitectura de 32 bit a nuestro sistema
el segundo comando 
*apt-get update*
actualiza la lista de paquetes disponibles para nuestro sistema
y por ultimo 

*apt-get install wine32*
instala la vercion de 32 bit de wine
luego de eso ya podemos usar el pcbwizar-pro


----------



## mcrven (Ene 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *apt-get install wine32*
> instala la vercion de 32 bit de wine
> luego de eso *ya podemos usar el pcbwizar-pro*



Semejante parafernalia para utilizar PCBWizard...

EAGLE corre un cualquier plataforma y eso... sí que es un CAD.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Semejante parafernalia para utilizar PCBWizard...
> 
> EAGLE corre un cualquier plataforma y eso... sí que es un CAD.


Es mejor el KiCad.. es libre y multiplataforma...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

si pero nunca me acostumbre a usarlo 
el eagle ni el kicad ,otro programa que nunca lo entendí es el picklab
sin embargo me llevo muy bien con el pikdev

nunca pude dejar de usar el pcbwizar





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es mejor el KiCad.. es libre y multiplataforma...



prometo instalarlo e intentar nuevamente ,a ver si esta ves le agarro la mano ,


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si pero nunca me acostumbre a usarlo
> el eagle ni el kicad ,otro programa que nunca lo entendí es el picklab
> sin embargo me llevo muy bien con el pikdev
> 
> ...



Es cierto, si me permiten comentar, los programas cad a menudo requieren mucha paciencia  y práctica, y aunque yo maneje el autocad, no creo que los suyos sean menos complicados hasta familiarizarce. Pero bueno, es indispensable el manejo de ese tipo de programas tanto en su area como en la mia. Yo, cuando más o menos le tome la mano, le pegue una patada al tablero, las puntas de dibujo....


----------



## mcrven (Ene 4, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si pero nunca me acostumbre a usarlo
> el eagle ni el kicad ,otro programa que nunca lo entendí es el picklab
> sin embargo me llevo muy bien con el pikdev
> 
> ...



Para Eagle hay un manual en español. Si no logras conseguirlo avisa y te lo paso.





hellfire4 dijo:


> Es cierto, si me permiten comentar, los programas cad a menudo requieren mucha paciencia  y práctica, y aunque yo maneje el autocad, no creo que los suyos sean menos complicados hasta familiarizarce. Pero bueno, es indispensable el manejo de ese tipo de programas tanto en su area como en la mia. Yo, cuando más o menos le tome la mano, le pegue una patada al tablero, las puntas de dibujo....



Bueno Hell, debo concordar contigo en cuanto a la paciencia y la práctica que requiere cualquier CAD pero, comparar la complejidad de AutoCad, Varicad, SolidWorks y afines con un CAD para electrónica vamos, que no es posible.

Y todo el lío que se arma con esos CADs no es más que por desconocimiento de cada una de sus funciones o características y, ciertamente, que hay que dedicarle un tiempo para practicar.

En FE tenemos un hilo dedicado a Eagle. Se mueve poco ciertamente pero sí, de vez en cuando aparece alguien con una duda. Lo único que puede ser inconveniente es que, para la versión FreeWare, se limita el esquemático a media "EuroCard" (8cm X 16cm) pero, para la mayoría de los trabajos experimentales que se ventila aquí, luce ser suficiente.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 4, 2016)

Rey o afines al tema, ¿cómo hago para que el "block num" esté prendido cuando arranca la máquina?

Me olvidaba de comentar...
Audio Ok.

Despues la otra duda es la placa de video. Es nootebook pero tiene algo que se puede llamar placa de video. ¿Tengo que descargar los drivers o estos sistemas traen  sus drivers predeterminados bastante buenos?...

Porque las otras veces que inteté instalarle los drivers nvida, si bien andaban, renegué bastante.... Y ahora no se si tiene sentido tomarse el trabajo... en teoría no la usaré para jugar esta PC...


Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Ene 4, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Rey o afines al tema, ¿cómo hago para que el "block num" esté prendido cuando arranca la máquina?
> 
> Me olvidaba de comentar...
> Audio Ok.
> ...



A ver si te sirve, que yo utilizo Kubuntu. Buscas "Preferencias del Sistema" > Dispositivos de Entrada > Teclado > Hardware y allí activar el Bloqueo Numérico encendido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

en mate es parecido ,esta 
sistema >centro de control>teclado y ratón

en cuanto al driver de video el 90% lo toma automatico
pero la resolución de pantalla no ,casi siempre hay que hacerlo a mano editando el xorg.conf
que seguramente en tu sistema ni siquiera esta,
podes revisar si esta en 
/etc/X11/ si no lo tenes(xorg.conf) hay que generarlo ,luego te paso el procedimiento y como configurarlo


----------



## Nepper (Ene 4, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> A ver si te sirve, que yo utilizo Kubuntu. Buscas "Preferencias del Sistema" > Dispositivos de Entrada > Teclado > Hardware y allí activar el Bloqueo Numérico encendido.



hno:                                        .


----------



## Nepper (Ene 5, 2016)

Bueno rey, ahí le estoy metiendo debian a otra PC que tenía ahí tirada, de escritorio.. vamo a vé...
Ahora, lamentablemente, tengo que lograr instalarle el Microsoft Word a la nootebook, para eso me tengo que instalar el wine.
Parece que con el wine solo no anda, tengo que instalar el parecido al wine pero para juegos de PC que estan desarrollando, el PlayOnLinux.... o algo así... bueno veo y te digo por cualquier otra inquietud y/o percance.


...

...

o vuelvo a usar el open office ¬_¬  ...

Esto de tener varios SO me mata >_<

Pasa que yo uso mucho el editor de ecuaciones, y la verdad, es lo único entre Word y OppenOffice que NO son compatibles.
Aunque el de TeX de OppenOffice me gusta mucho más que el de word, todos mis amigos usan Word y si les quiero pasar el archivo no lo podrán editar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

y probalo de nuevo,en tanto tiempo que no usaste linux se mejoraron muchas cosas
entre ellas el libreofice,que creo ya la tenes instalada ,se instala cuando instalas el mate
https://es.libreoffice.org/
si la tenes instalada ,instala desde el synaptic o con la consola 
apt-get install ''elpaquete''



por lo menos la bombero no se quejo y la usa, estudia no se que en la universidad de lomas 
PD;
la bombero es una clienta bombero voluntaria


----------



## Nepper (Ene 5, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y probalo de nuevo,en tanto tiempo que no usaste linux se mejoraron muchas cosas
> entre ellas el libreofice,que creo ya la tenes instalada ,se instala cuando instalas el mate
> https://es.libreoffice.org/
> si la tenes instalada ,instala desde el synaptic o con la consola
> ...



Jajaja, con mi viejo labura un bombero, le decimos el bombero... ¿Y al hijo? el bomberito 

Si, me acuerdo que años atras, estaba solo el OppenOffice de Oracle, pero despues no se que disputa interna hubo que se abrieron unas personas de Oracle y crearon el LibreOffice. Luego la nueva versión venía con el LibreOffice y no con el OppenOffice y yo  porque quería el OppenOffice. Pero evidentemente es lo mismo.

Igual... pruebo.. pruebo...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 6, 2016)

El office 2007 va bien con wine, yo lo tengo funcionando y también lo instale en un debian 7 con xfce e iba bien, incluso en máquinas un tanto viejas. El único problema que me trajo fue la impresión por red, no había buena compatibilidad.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2016)

En eso no lo echaría de menos, hace más de una década que uso open y luego libreoffice. En windows y en linux.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 7, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> En eso no lo echaría de menos, hace más de una década que uso open y luego libreoffice. En windows y en linux.



De acuerdo con eso SCOOTER...

Comencé con Star Office, luego Open Office y, actualmente, Libre Office y, prácticamente, solo uso Linux.

Tengo un WIN_XP-SP3 U.E. y es solo por si alguien trae algún problema.

Ahora, instalar Wine para utilizar MSOFFICE me parece una tontería, habiendo las ya mencionadas aplicaciones que funcionan en cualquier plataforma conocida. Hasta para Android los están montando...

Pero... es solo mi opinión.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 7, 2016)

No comparto.

Sin dudas el office todavía le saca una luz al resto de las herramientas ofimáticas (esa palabra... ) .

De todas formas, mientras más opciones haya, mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2016)

El asunto real no es instalar Office o no. La cuestion es si tenes la licencia correspondiente. Si compraste el Office sos dueño de instalar el wine y hacer lo que te plazca para cuidar tu inversion. Si lo tenes "robado" entonces no hay discusion que valga...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 8, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El asunto real no es instalar Office o no. La cuestion es si tenes la licencia correspondiente. Si compraste el Office sos dueño de instalar el wine y hacer lo que te plazca para cuidar tu inversion. Si lo tenes "robado" entonces no hay discusion que valga...



Claramente te refieres a MS Office.

Otro motivo de "¿Para qué?: Ninguno de los paquites ofimáticos mencionado anteriormente - excepto MS Office - requiere se adquirido ni está sometido a licencia alguna.

Wine es software libre, según la comunidad GPL pero, vaya usted a saber como lo ve MS.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 8, 2016)

Para gustos los colores, yo no quiero M$ office ni gratis. Tengo una licencia legal del trabajo y no lo uso. Lo tengo instalado por algunos archivos "retorcidos" que no abre bien libreoffice. Pasan meses sin que lo abra.
No será el caso pero estoy harto de ver quien dice que "office es el mejor y los demás son una M" y no saben usar NA-DA de NA-DA, en el notepad le sobran opciones. Ni indices, ni márgenes, ni sangrías, ni estilos, ni tabuladores, ni ni ni ni ná de ná. Pero "me hace falta el office 30000 porque los demás una M"


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 8, 2016)

Bue... muchos colores, creo que no vale la pena seguirla.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 11, 2016)

*Tarea del día de hoy.... instalar los drivers nvidia.​*Para eso, voy a seguir los pasos que dice esta página. Obviamente, ahora conozco las cosas que NO debo hacer XD
Me gustó porque explica bien por que se arma lio si instalas los drivers así nomas (que me pasó como 4 veces)
http://geekland.eu/instalar-los-drivers-nvidia-privativos/
Cualquier cosa, mando la lemurseñal!!



Ha lemur!!
Eso si es algo que quiero preguntar...
¿tenes idea que significa las distintas cosas que tienen los repositorios? eso de non-free, wheeze, y las cosas que llevan...
Yo para evitar poner repositorios que me la quiebren a la máquina. Una de las últimas veces que use el debian, le mande no se cuantos repositorios, puse update, y despues creo que "System update" y murió XD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2016)

nunca mezcles repos , cuando menos mejor 
los non-free esos contienen aplicaciones privativas,drivers,cosas etc.etc

wheeze es el nombre de la vercion de debian 
con respecto al driver nvidia,nunca instale uno yo tengo y uso intel
*
no uses esos repos testin usa los que tenes los que yo te pase primero*
te lo explico 
si funciona el driver tambien te va a actualizar el sistema a testing
te pueden quedar paquetes rotos,una porqueria 

estas que figuran el la paguina si podes usarla

```
deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
```
pero ya las tenes puestos, si no toqueteaste los repos desde la ultima ves


----------



## Nepper (Ene 11, 2016)

Bueno, la verdad que despues de ver que no lo podía seguir porque usaba el sinaptic, encontré la página del manual (ho! nadie lee el manual!!)
https://wiki.debian.org/es/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
Como siempre pasa, nunca el tutorial coincide al 100%.
yo quería usar el apt-get, pero ahí decía Aptitude.
Así que en la página dice

```
aptitude -r install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') nvidia-kernel-dkms
```
yo puse

```
apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') nvidia-kernel-dkms
```
Notar que no le puse la -r ... ¿Cambia algo?... no se...

PS: menciono todo esto para que quede tipo tutorial



el-rey-julien dijo:


> nunca mezcles repos , cuando menos mejor
> los non-free esos contienen aplicaciones privativas,drivers,cosas etc.etc
> 
> wheeze es el nombre de la vercion de debian
> ...


exactamente, me olvide de decirlo, pero cuando noté que los URL eran muy parecidos a los que tengo... pensé en no ponerlos y decidí trabajar con los que me pasaste (los que ya tenía).
Para mi sorpresa, con el

```
apt-cache search nvidia
```
me di cuenta que SI estaban


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2016)

si yo me prepare con esos ya tenes todo ,
no convienen agregarle mas nada (repos)


----------



## Nepper (Ene 11, 2016)

bueno, como todo buen tutorial, salió mal XD
Luego de ejecutar el comando mencionado anteriormente, me aparece la pantalla gris en la consola y me puso "guarda que el driver que intentas instalar de nvidia no es compatible con tu placa... GUARDA!!!", ¿desea instalarlo de todos modos?
Yo elegí la opción NO
Continúa instalándose....

Luego continuo y creo el archivo, mis comandos fueron

```
mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf
```
y copié lo que decía la página

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "My GPU" 
Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```
Por cierto, esto lo saqué del link este
En fin, reinicié y se me quedó con consola... jajaja, otra vez me salió mal...
Bueno, por si lo lee un inexperto y se les queda en esa pantalla, lo que siempre te pide en la primer linea es el usuario y luego la contraseña, pero para tocar archivos del sistema, tenes que poner usuario: root
y despues la contraseña...
Me metí con el nano y borré todo lo que tenía el xorg.config

Ahí recuperé el Noveau... 

Quise volver a ejecutar el comando de apt-get de nividia pero ahora me dice que ya está instalado y no me aparece más la pantalla gris para que instale los drivers...
Ahora sí que necesito una mano...



haaaa!! mirá vos!!
el debian me decía "probá con apt-get -f install sin paquetes".... 
claro, no entendía... y yo metía algo como

```
apt-get -f install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') nvidia-kernel-dkms
```
Y tambien probe

```
apt-get -f install nvidia-kernel-dkms
```
Pero no andaba >_<

Bue, hasta que probé 
	
	



```
apt-get -f install
```
 jaja, ahora se lo que es "sin paquetes" 

Me volvió a aparece la pantalla gris de configuración... perfecto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2016)

si ese comando sirve para reparar , te instala o desintala dependencias ,según sea necesario 
pero cuidado lee lo que desintala ,que te puede llevar el escritorio puesto si te descuidas.
casi nunca pasa nada,peroooo


----------



## Nepper (Ene 11, 2016)

Ya fue... mañana formateo... los drivers realmente no funcionaron...

En todos lados dice como instalar nvidia pero no como volver al noveau... no tengo idea como activar nuevamente el noveau...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2016)

para no formatees ,desistalas el nvidia
primero
seguramente le falta alguna configuracion,
que error da ,
hace esto
inisia en modo recupero,
luego de loguearte como root 
lanza startx y te fijas en el log del xorg que paso falla


----------



## Nepper (Ene 18, 2016)

Ok rey, no inicie con el recupero, inicié con la sesión común...
El gdm3 me tira error
oh! someting as gone wrong!!
aceptar...

Luego de eso, me logueo con el alt+f1, meto mi usuario Nepper, y pongo startx... y anda todo joya...
Creo que no desistalé los drivers nvidia...
Todo esto lo tengo que hacer cada vez que inicio la PC....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2016)

valla a saber que paso,,dejame pensar,,
desintala gdm3 y volverlo a instalar ,si sigue dando error hay que mirar el log a ver que dice
o cuando te pida re-configurar pone como predeterminado kdm


----------



## Nepper (Ene 18, 2016)

Para que sepas, le borre el gdm3, luego me sugirió usar el comando

```
dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
```
así que lo hise. El lightdm lo tengo en la otra PC y ya ma o meno lo conozco.... en la notebook anda bien, pero el gdm3 no...
en fin, el gdm3 parece que algo va mal... la idea es volverlo a poner como estaba antes...
¿donde stá el log de errores?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2016)

no recuerdo,pero lee que seguro esta la ruta ,
entra por consola ,luego lanzas gdm3 y va a querer iniciar,luego al tener el error volves automaticamente al terminal y te indica la ruta del log


----------



## Nepper (Ene 18, 2016)

Perfecto, me tiró esto luego de volver a instalarlo

```
Configurando gdm3 (3.14.1-7) ...
Job for gdm.service failed. See 'systemctl status gdm.service' and 'journalctl -xn' for details.
invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm3, action "reload" failed.
```
entonces me puse a buscar el archivo systemctl... lo busqué en /etc/gdm3/ pero no lo encontré 
jaja, despues pensé ¿no será un comando?... y ejecuté

```
systemctl status gdm.service

● gdm.service - GNOME Display Manager
   Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/gdm.service; enabled)
   Active: [COLOR=Lime]active (running)[/COLOR] since lun 2016-01-18 22:26:41 ART; 3min 51s ago
  Process: 1969 ExecReload=/bin/kill -HUP $MAINPID [COLOR=Red](code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)[/COLOR]
  Process: 1987 ExecStartPre=/usr/share/gdm/generate-config (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  Process: 1984 ExecStartPre=/bin/sh -c [ "$(cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 2>/dev/null)" = "/usr/sbin/gdm3" ] (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
 Main PID: 1993 (gdm3)
   CGroup: /system.slice/gdm.service
           ├─1993 /usr/sbin/gdm3
           ├─2002 /usr/bin/Xorg :1 -novtswitch -background non...
           ├─2015 gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-autologin]
           ├─2016 gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-launch-environme...
           ├─2024 /usr/bin/gnome-session --autostart /usr/shar...
           ├─2027 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /us...
           ├─2028 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --...
           ├─2031 /usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi-bus-launcher
           ├─2035 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-s...
           └─2038 /usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi2-registryd --us...

ene 18 22:26:41 Movil gdm-Xorg-:1[2002]: RedFieldPosition: 11
ene 18 22:26:41 Movil gdm-Xorg-:1[2002]: GreenMaskSize: 6
ene 18 22:26:41 Movil gdm-Xorg-:1[2002]: GreenFieldPosition: 5
ene 18 22:26:41 Movil gdm-Xorg-:1[2002]: BlueMaskSize: 5
ene 18 22:26:41 Movil gdm-Xorg-:1[2002]: BlueFieldPosition: 0
ene 18 22:26:42 Movil gdm3[1993]: Failed to give slave progra....
ene 18 22:26:42 Movil gdm-launch-environment][2016]: pam_unix(...
ene 18 22:26:42 Movil gdm-launch-environment][2016]: [COLOR=Red]pam_syste...[/COLOR]
ene 18 22:26:43 Movil org.a11y.atspi.Registry[2035]: SpiRegist...
ene 18 22:26:53 Movil gnome-session[2024]: ** (gnome-session-q...
Hint: Some lines were ellipsized, use -l to show in full.
```



```
journalctl -xn

-- Logs begin at lun 2016-01-18 22:13:08 ART, end at lun 2016-01-
ene 18 22:30:32 Movil login[2064]: pam_unix(login:auth): check pa
ene 18 22:30:32 Movil login[2064]: pam_unix(login:auth): authenti
ene 18 22:30:35 Movil login[2064]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty1
ene 18 22:31:13 Movil agetty[2074]: [COLOR=Red]checkname failed: Operation n[/COLOR]
ene 18 22:31:34 Movil agetty[2078]: [COLOR=Red]checkname failed: Operation n[/COLOR]
ene 18 22:32:18 Movil agetty[2084]:[COLOR=Red] checkname failed: Operation n[/COLOR]
ene 18 22:34:25 Movil login[2088]: pam_unix(login:auth): check pa
ene 18 22:34:25 Movil login[2088]: pam_unix(login:auth): authenti
ene 18 22:34:28 Movil login[2088]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty1
ene 18 22:34:56 Movil wpa_supplicant[794]: wlan0: WPA: Group reke
```


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2016)

parece mal configurado el autologin,pero no estoy muy seguro che,
es hora de ir en busca de ayuda 
¡¡¡san goole escucha mis plegarias ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Ene 19, 2016)

Estuve buscando en la Extensa Red del Mundo y no encontré sobre el "log de errores" del GDM3... no encuentro un archivo que registre...
Yo seguire insistiendo en google...



Vamo rey!! pude conseguir el log de errores

Pero guarda, no se puede hacer en cualquier momento, lo tuve que hacer cuando falla, o sea, al inicio de sesión.
Despues de probar con la consola, lanzaba el gdm3 en pleno escritorio, pero no veía forma de un buen log limpio. Así que puse dpkg-reconfigure gdm3, luego elegí el gdm3 para que inicie, y luego reboot.
Cuando inició con el error, SIN aceptar el boton de "log out" que me aparecía, pasé a la consola del F1 y mandé:


```
nano .xsessions-errors

Xsession: X session started for root at mar ene 12 15:30:35 ART 2016
localuser:root being added to access control list
openConnection: connect: No existe el fichero o el directorio
cannot connect to brltty at :0
/usr/bin/x-session-manager: X server already running on display :1
xfce4-session-Message: ssh-agent is already running; starting gpg-agent without ssh support
gpg-agent[1058]: directorio `/root/.gnupg' creado
gpg-agent[1058]: directorio `/root/.gnupg/private-keys-v1.d' creado
gpg-agent[1059]: gpg-agent (GnuPG) 2.0.26 started
No protocol specified
xscreensaver: 15:30:39: Can't open display: :1.0
xscreensaver: 15:30:39: initial effective uid/gid was root/root (0/0)
xscreensaver: 15:30:39: running as nobody/nogroup (65534/65534)

xscreensaver: 15:30:39: This is probably because you're logging in as root.  You
              shouldn't log in as root: you should log in as a normal user,
              and then `su' as needed.  If you insist on logging in as
              root, you will have to turn off X's security features before
              xscreensaver will work.

              Please read the manual and FAQ for more information:

              http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html
              http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man.html


(xfwm4:1061): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion 'prefix != NULL' failed

(xfwm4:1061): xfwm4-WARNING **: The property '/general/double_click_distance' of type int is not supported

(xfsettingsd:1112): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion 'prefix != NULL' failed

(zeitgeist-datahub:1084): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(zeitgeist-datahub:1084): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
W: [pulseaudio] main.c: Este programa no tiene por qué ser ejecutado como root (a menos que --system sea especificado).
W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/root/.config/pulse/cookie': No existe el fichero o el directorio
W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to load authorization key '/root/.config/pulse/cookie': No existe el fichero o el directorio
W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/root/.pulse-cookie': No existe el fichero o el directorio
W: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to load authorization key '/root/.pulse-cookie': No existe el fichero o el directorio

(nm-applet:1104): libnm-glib-CRITICAL **: nm_secret_agent_register: assertion 'priv->registered == FALSE' failed
gpg-agent[1059]: SIGTERM received - shutting down ...
gpg-agent[1059]: gpg-agent (GnuPG) 2.0.26 detenido
```
Luego lo guardé con otro nombre.. /home/nepper/xsession.txt
volví a depakegear el gdm3 (dpkg-reconfigure gdm3) puse la opción de lightgm y volví a armar el post....
interesante las vueltas que se le puede dar...

bueno, espero tus comentarios... evidentemente tiene que ver con la configuración de las pantallas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2016)

parece mas algo con los permisos,
voy a leer el manual a ver que sale


----------



## Nepper (Ene 20, 2016)

Todo bien rey... me pudrí...
le mando un format C:

Naa, volví a instalar los drivers nvidia, pensé que eso en realidad se instaló bien como dijiste.
Con el lightdm anda joya, pero el gdm3 se traba... además de que no me andan los drivers nivida.

Dicen que hay que crear el archivo /etc/X11/Xorg.config.d/20-nvidia.config o algo así, pero cuando le doy a startx me dice "el monitor no existe"
Nvidia dice que el archivo sea

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "My GPU"
        Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```

Entonces decidí ver como configurar el xorg y me encuentro con esta página
...
..
..
O_O
..
...
Encontré una página con otras configuraciones, ahora conviene que explique lo que hise recien, mas adelante sigo con la página que encontré recien...

Como decía, me metí en la pagina del xorg

Y me decía:

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        HorizSync    30-107
        VertRefresh  48-120
EndSection
```
Claro, nvidia se quivocó, me decía "Device"... entonces, donde dice "Device", debo colocar mi dispositivo, o sea, un Monitor.

Pero, entonces ¿donde dice qué es lo que tengo que colocar? ¿por que Monitor0 y no Pepe0?

Probe cambiar varias veces... si éxito.. además iniciaba el nvidia-configure y me decía que "no tengo corriendo los drivers nvidia"
...

.. ....   ..  ahora si, mientras escibría este post, buscando la página del xorg que mencioné antes me encontré con esta:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/no-screens-found-when-starting-x.50004/

Donde muestra el Xorg

```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "Accel"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorTiling2D"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAPixmaps"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "radeon"
        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card1"
        Driver      "vesa"
        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth    24
                Modes "1440x900"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Ahora entiendo que hay varias cosas por definir.... y son cosas distintas...
Me molesta, porque no lo dicen en ningún  lado....

En fin, leyendo atento, dice que el archivo nvidia-xorg.conf debo copiarlo en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
Pero en mi caso por como me quedaron los archivos, sería:

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
reboot
```
u_u
sigue igual... el xorg.0.log me dice que "no se encuentra la screen".... 

la verdad, que ya re podrido.. le mandé a instalar devuelta los drivers nvida ¿Pero no dije que recien los instalé?... Digo, seguro me tira error...
Bueno, algo que me llamó la atención es que no me apareción la ventan de advertencia "Guarda que tenes el noveau"...

```
apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') nvidia-kernel-dkms
```
Está tardando más que antes... parece que va bien...

No, siempre que pongo startx me tira el mismo error "no screen found"....
no rey, no anda... estoy bastante quemado...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2016)

> Claro, nvidia se quivocó, me decía "Device"... entonces, donde dice "Device", debo colocar mi dispositivo, o sea, un Monitor.


sección device esta bien ,hay que agregarle la sección monitor 
device es tu placa de video ,eso dejalo igual
nomas hay que agregarle la sección de monitor a lo que ya tenes y listo


----------



## Nepper (Ene 20, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> sección device esta bien ,hay que agregarle la sección monitor
> device es tu placa de video ,eso dejalo igual
> nomas hay que agregarle la sección de monitor a lo que ya tenes y listo



Ya lo agregué, le agregué Monitor y Screen...
Con el Monitor y el Device, definis el Screen... no anduvo... me aseguré de escibir todo bien... pero no va...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2016)

ahora no me acuerdo,pero hay un comando que te genera una plantilla de configuración}
yo la genere asi y luego modifique para mi monitor de 1440x900
proba ,en una de esas funciona este xorg.conf 
pero ponele tu targeta nvidia y comenta la linea del monitor y descomenta la linea que mas se ajuste a tu pantalla 

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	FontPath     "built-ins"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "Monitor0"
  Vendorname "tv philip"
  Modelname "LCD Panel 1440x900"
  Horizsync 31.5-64.0
  Vertrefresh 56.0 - 65.0

  # modeline "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  # modeline "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  # modeline "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  # modeline "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
   modeline "1440x900_60.00" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync
EndSection




Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "Backlight"          	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```



yo uso este driver 


> Section "Module"
> Load  "glx"


y en la seccion monitor puse el lcd ,ese archivo de xorg.conf que esta en la ruta
/etc/X11/
lo guardo como oro,me costo encontrarle la resolucion correcta del tv



en el tuyo deveria quedar algo asi

```
Section "Monitor"
  Identifier "Monitor0"
  Vendorname "mi notbuck o el nombre que sea"
  Modelname "aspire,admiral o la marca que sea"
  Horizsync 31.5-64.0
  Vertrefresh 56.0 - 65.0

  # modeline "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  # modeline "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  # modeline "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
   modeline "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
```

en la seccion device le pones el tullo que era nvia 

```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "Backlight"          	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
```


----------



## Nepper (Ene 20, 2016)

Ok rey... es que yo medio quemado y algo encabronado puede que esté cometiendo errores..
Leí recien bien la página de configuración del Xorg y aparece el comando que mencionas, es el

```
Xorg -configure
```
Y crea el archivo /root/xorg.conf.new tal cual como dice la página... solo que yo pensé que no lo creaba porque en un punto me tiraba error, pero lo crea correctamente, despues si o si, hay que moverlo a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
El tema, que ahora no estoy seguro, es si, además de xorg.conf, debo tener el archivo 20-nvidia.conf

Bueno, mañana pruebo con tu archivo... buenas noches!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2016)

si tenes el tuyo (Xorg -configure) usa ese que ya esta casi listo para tu maquina,si es que no esta listo ya


----------



## Nepper (Mar 2, 2016)

Noooooo!!!

Les aviso para que no les pase como a mi >_< ...
Resulta que formatié como dije anteriormente, y al formatear, no se por que, me arrojaba error de formateo. Luego de eso, la PC no arrancó mas y recapitulando todos los problemas anteriores solo pude pensar una cosa: Ya murió el disco....

Pasado el tiempo, conseguí otro disco nuevo (no pregunten de donde lo saqué) y no va que me arroja el mismo error >_<  !!!! HAAAAAAAA!!

Pues, volví a crear el USB booteable en el mismo PenDrive y BINGO!!!... era eso ¬_¬...
Parece que se corrompió el reparticionador.








			
				Ley de Murphy N° 8 dijo:
			
		

> Todo lo que puede salir mal, pasará


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2016)

mi linux no se lo que le pasa,en ocasiones se congela completamente
le pase antivirus y naaa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2016)

Nunca se ma ha congelado un linux, excepto cuando se pincho el HD o cuando use una memoria medio fallada

Pasale el memtest86 para ir comenzando...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2016)

no es memoria,no es hd 
debe ser algun proceso o configuracion de mi cuenta usuario ,
porque con otra cuenta no falla ,
hoy se me congela sin raton ni teclado ,siempre voy y le reinicio con el boton reset del pc 
pero hoy le deje asi ,
como a los dos horas toco el teclado y funcionaba,pero no el raton,,
entonces habro un terminal y
*modprobe -r psmouse
 modprobe psmouse*
  volvió el ratón , esta ves no reinicie y casi se arreglo solo
ahora tengo que descubrir que es lo que ocasiona el congele este
de momento active el reposo automatico inibido,cosa de descartar el salva-pantallas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2016)

Pero si tuviste que bajar y subir el driver del mouse, no creo que sea problema de un proceso en espacio de usuario...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2016)

después del bloqueo se quedo sin mouse,
por eso quite y reinicie el driver del mouse
¿sera que el bloqueo lo produjo el mouse ?
en ocasiones se bloquea cuando muevo el mouse ,
lo extraño es que ,cree un usuario nuevo y en esa cuenta no se bloqueo nunca,
pero regreso a mi cuenta y se bloquea ,es errático ,puede que se bloquee 2 o 3 veces seguidas o pasan días  y no se congela ,
esa falla la tengo desde hace meses y recién hoy me di cuenta eso del mouse
en el disco de root tengo mas de 30gb de espacio
en el disco /home 
tengo unos 200gb libres 
(la partición home es un raid de 3 hd )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2016)

Esta dificil saberlo sin abrir otra consola para ver que pasa.
Se que colgado mal o podes entrar via ssh desde otra pc??


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2016)

Cuando se llena el HDD linux se queda colgado y bien colgado.
Al menos es lo que a mi me ha pasado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2016)

se queda colgado mal ,la tengo en red y se queda sin acceso,
si estaba descargando algo,se para,porque el trafico también se congela 
ayer le ise esto

```
#!/bin/bash
 modprobe -r psmouse
 modprobe psmouse
```
y luego de darles los permisos 
en cronotab
* * * * * /home/tsunami/mous.sh
*/5 * * * * /home/tsunami/mous.sh

supuestamente cada 5 minutos el driver del mous se carga de nuevo

,,,,
era para ver comprobar si con eso el bloqueo no se producia,,
hoy por la mañana estaba bloqueada,no la toque y fui a comprar repuestos
al regreso ya no estaba bloqueada,las descargas continuaron normal
pero no tenia raton, si teclado,
asi que en un terminal lance el comando 
/home/tsunami/mous.sh
el ratón volvió,pero según el cronotab  -l
el scrip se debería de haber ejecutado a cada 5 minutos y no paso nada
PD:
el pc  donde pasa esto ,dejo funcionando el ktorrent
las 24 horas
el siguiente paso es pasar las descargas *a la otra cuenta que no se bloquea nunca*
y se llega a congelar ,le voy a culpar al ktorrent


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 5, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Cuando se llena el HDD linux se queda colgado y bien colgado.
> Al menos es lo que a mi me ha pasado



Me ha pasado eso, pero también se recupera si liberás disco.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2016)

si eso del disco lleno también me ha pasado
otra ves era por el hd roto ,pero esta ves los discos están buenos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 6, 2016)

Ves, luego de formatear, ejecuté el comando de los drivers nvidia y me arroja lo siguiente:





Lo que me llama la atención, es que antes (hace 3 años) me andaba... ¿por que dejaría de funcionar en las nuevas versiones?
El driver debería ser el mismo....
Tal vez le estoy errando a la descarga....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2016)

y se ve que lo actualizaron y es distinto,3 años ,como que si 
era tiempo de una actualización


----------



## Nepper (Mar 6, 2016)

Bue!!!!1 lo hice andar!!!

Uf...
voy a mencionar todo lo que hise, porque no todos tenemos la última versión.

1: El error de pensar qué.....
Si, un gran error que cometieron todos los tutoriales que encontré es que yo, al usar el comando

```
apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') nvidia-kernel-dkms
```
pensé que esos simbolitos raros, tomaban el modelo de mi placa, y por lo tanto me descargaría los drivers correspondientes....
ERROR.... no entiendo que son tantos punto y coma, pero eso te descarga la última versión.

2:¿No se puede volver atras?
Cuando hacía las pruebas y descargaba los drivers equivocados, no podía volver atras, me los descargaba y listo, ya me reconfiguró todo. Pues, por otros post hace años, si se puede volver atras, pero no simplemente "desistalando". En fin, si yo quería cancelar no podía. Por eso las reformateadas... para empezar de cero.

3: Leer bien
la verdad que leí esa ventana de advertencia como 10 veces, pero recién a la 11 me di cuenta lo que decía.
Decía claramente, tenes que descargarte otros drivers.
Pero ¿cómo iba a saber que, tras tener un comando con {[^_^],[*_^],['_']), el alternativo era simplemente "Drivers 304"?
En la página oficial ni aparece mencionado.
Pues, parece que solo es experiencia...

4: El log de errores, con un poco de paciencia se entiende.
Pero también hay que saber frente a que hay que leer el log.
Puesto que cuando se inicia la PC parece no generarse un log del Xserver, había que meterse como root y lanzar el comando

```
startx
```
Esto arrojaba error, y luego, al final mencionaba la ruta del log para leerlo tranquilo.
Tengo que mencionar, que cuando instalaba los drivers nuevos (incorrectos) me arrojaba "pantalla no definida", en cambio, con los viejos me decía "pantalla definida pero no se puede iniciar".
Cosas que te vuelven medio loco.

5:Los tutoriales solo te guían, no te arreglan la máquina
Pues, me sirvió en primera instancia, luego en las instancias venideras, me hacían perder. No vi uno solo que valla con mi solución. Aunque, lo bueno, que tambien es lo malo es la forma "muy generica" de explicar. Puesto que me decía que tenía que definir el archivo 20-nvidia.conf, evidentemente no decía donde.


--------0-------​ 

Estos fueron los principales errores que cometí. Ahora voy con la solución.

Solución


 1. - Los repositorios​ En fin, luego de formatear, lo primero fue agregar los repositorios.
Tanta vuelta que di anteriormente, me di cuenta que no hay que agregar nada raro.

simplemente copie los dos principales que tenía, y le agregué al final _stable main contrib non-free_ 

```
deb http://ftp.es.debian.org/debian/ jessie main
deb-src http://ftp.es.debian.org/debian/ jessie main

#Estos los copie de arriba y le agregué el stable main contrib non-free
deb http://ftp.es.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.es.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
```
Luego updatié

```
apt-get update
```
2. - Instalar los driver (correspondientes, por dios!)
​ bueno, Me di cuenta de esto buen rato despues, pero nada que ver lo que yo instalaba.

```
apt-get install nvidia-legacy-304xx-driver
```
3. - Las advertencias, configuración manual
​ Igual que antes, los drivers me avisaron de que no estan configurados y lo tendré que hacer manualmente.
Básicamente volví a la situación anterior. Reinicié la PC y se me quedaba el cursor solo.
Entonces, con Ctrl+Alt+F1, accedo como root y ejecuto el startx
Al final, viendo el log, dice algo así:
..... Se reemplazó el log, ya no tengo mas los errores XD
En fin, decía que por defecto, se usaba la carpeta

```
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
```
En el tutorial, debía crear el archivo 20-nvidia.conf en

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
```
Así que eso hise. Pero no era ahí. Yo suponía, que como no encontra el archivo en "etc", lo buscaba por default en "usr".
Pero mis suposiciones fueron erroneas, había que crear el archivo en "usr".
Me di cuenta de esto porque:

```
root@movil:/home/nepper# nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
10-evdev.conf       50-vmmouse.conf    
10-quirks.conf     50-synaptics.conf  50-wacom.conf
```
Lo más lógico es que si nvidia te dice que crees un archivo 20-nvidia.conf, entonces deberías crearlo en esa carpeta. Creo que se ve la similitud.
Pues, otra vez, el tutorial me despistó.

Entonces se crea el archivo de la siguiente forma

```
nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf
```
Con el siguiente contenido


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "My GPU"
Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```
Como bien lo dice el manual...

Ya con eso se reinicia.... y funciona...

uff....

Terminé la tarea
¿Puedo ir a jugar?​


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 13, 2016)

Volví a la carga con el kde 5, lo probé en el opensuse 13.2 y ahora puedo decir que anda muy bien, no le encontré nada raro y estéticamente está bueno (de hecho la vez anterior que lo probé ya la estética era muy buena)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2016)

asi es  mejoro bastante ,yo lo probé en debían
PD:
bolviendo al bloqueo de la pc , me di cuenta que se bloquea cuando enciende el motor del dispenser ,
me queda comprobar de cambiar de lugar el dispenser,pero de momento no lo hice
ni tampoco puse un alargue a otro enchufe  
al momento de arrancar el dispenser el puntero del mouse se mueve violentamente de lugar y alli se bloquea


----------



## Nepper (Mar 20, 2016)

¿Alguien sabe como se llama el "lenguaje" que usa el OppenOffice para escribir formulas?
LaTex no era, creo que era algo parecido...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2016)

Math 
¿o nada que ver ?


----------



## Nepper (Mar 20, 2016)

No, una época me acordaba.
Para internet se usa el Latex (me acuerdo porque es el único que me quedó anotado en la fima ), despues hay otro que se llama Tex ¿?. Cada lenguaje tiene un nombre especial.
Antes me acordaba que había 3 distintos
El Math usa ese lenguaje.
No me puedo acordar como se llama ese tipo de escritura. 
Por ejemplo, el Autocad es un "CAD" de dibujo, existen otros CAD de dibujo.

Otro ejemplo:
CAS significa Computer-Algebra-System (sistema algebraico computacional - SAC) y es un sistema que está integrado en algunas calculadoras gráficas en la actualidad.

Lo que usa el Math, o dicho de otra forma, el Latex es un sistema asistido por computadora de escritura matematica.
Pero no se como buscarlo en internet...
Leí hace tiempo,  (mas o menos un año) que el OppenOffice, o sea el math, se le podía descargar un addon o plugin o extra o como se llame para aprobechaba su lenguaje (por decil algo, lo llamaré MiTex) y "escribir circuitos", así como el Circuitikz pero para OppenOffice. 
Ahora no lo puedo encontrar...

Cuando estaba el oppenoffice.org decía bien claro U_U


----------



## Nepper (Mar 20, 2016)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TeX


> TeX tiene un sistema de numeración de versiones peculiar. Desde la versión 3, las actualizaciones se indican añadiendo una cifra decimal extra al final, de modo que el número de versión se aproxime asintóticamente a π. La versión más reciente es la 3,14159265 y por ser muy estable sólo se prevén pequeñas actualizaciones.





Resulta que simplemente era el Circuitkz, lo había confundido porque pensé que el libre office no usaba Latex.
Parece que simplemente usa el Tex.

En fin, tengo esta página de referencia. ¿Alguien sabe como me lo puedo instalar?
http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/circuitikz/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2016)

pues yo no , debe de haber un manual


----------



## Nepper (Mar 20, 2016)

Resulta que simplemente era el Circuitkz, lo había confundido porque pensé que el libre office no usaba Latex.
Parece que simplemente usa el Tex.

En fin, tengo esta página de referencia. ¿Alguien sabe como me lo puedo instalar?
http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/circuitikz/



Mini tutorial de esa página de Debian que siempre aparece en las búsquedas de google y no entendes nada​
Recien ahora me avivo de para que están estas páginas.

Así que creemos una necesidad: Me quiero instalar el CircuiTikz



Buscando en google me encuentro con un caché que dice así:

Debian -- Details of package texlive-pictures in wheezy
https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/texlive-pictures Traducir esta página
Debian Resources: ... graphic (EPS or PDF)/LaTeX combinations. circuitikz --
Draw electrical networks with .... Architecture, Package Size, Installed Size, Files.

Y me lleva a esa página
https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/texlive-pictures

En el medio, me encuentro con:
[...]
chemfig -- Draw molecules with easy syntax.
 combinedgraphics -- Include graphic (EPS or PDF)/LaTeX combinations.
 circuitikz -- Draw electrical networks with TikZ.   
 curve -- A class for making curriculum vitae.
 curve2e -- Extensions for package pict2e.
[...]

Ok... y ahora???

Pues, miremos arriba de esa página, dice:
[ Source: texlive-base  ]
Package: texlive-pictures (2012.20120611-5)

entonces le hacemos click al "source" y nos manda a la página del "Source Package" (paquetes fuentes)

entonces nos muestra, dentro del "mismo proovedor" (por llamarlo de alguna forma) los paquetes para que funcione esa aplicación.
Entonces nos muestra varias opciones:

Standar
Full
Minimo
Imagenes
Etc

Me dice, que estas son partes, o "compilados" del software en cuestion.
Si instalo el full, instala todo. Pero habrá cosas que no sirvan.
Entonces, yo, voy a instalar el estandar.

¿Pero yo no necesitaba el TexLive-Picture?
si, es verdad, pero la "Base" siempre hay que instalarla (supongo, es la primera vez que instalo algo con estas referencias).

Así que haré eso, primero el base, y luego la extensión

```
apt-get install texlive
apt-get install texlive-picture
```

bueno, le mandé texlive-picture y no me instaló nada, supongo que estaba dentro del paquete texlive.

Bueno, no se como usarlo 
Pero por lo menos ya lo tengo instalado


----------



## Nepper (Abr 10, 2016)

Todo bien, pero me quedo con KDE a muerte...



ha!! por cierto, lo de mi post anterior, se instaló todo correctamente, solo me faltaba el "editor".
Había varios, es solo cuestion de poner en el buscador "editores de latex" y aparecen mínimo 5 editores.

Yo personalmente, me quedé con el "Latex studio".

Y no piensen en "ESE" latex.... este proviene del latin "texnología", o algo así, y se pronuncia "teJ". así que no es latex, es "Latej"... ¬_¬

funciona perfecto... aunque medio complicado aprender a usarlo, pero va.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2016)

alguien conoce algún programa o utilidad para escuchar radio en linux,
pero no radios de interner ,
sino de la placa sintonizador de tv tdt que tiene radio fm



esto encontre ,pero no me sirve ninguno,que yo sepa 
https://packages.debian.org/jessie/hamradio/


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 25, 2016)

El Vlc sé que te permite levantar dispositivos de captura o Tv, habría que ver si radio (no estoy seguro).

El Smplayer también.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2016)

con el smplayer no pude ,me muestra la lista de canales,pero no reproduce nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2016)

El mpd permite reproducir radios on-line... pero hay que instalar una biblioteca que "creo" que se llama curl para que haga el acceso http y revisar el mpd.conf para que este habilitado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2016)

si ya tengo instaladas 
apt-get install rtmpdump curl

pero yo quiero que funcione la radio de placa capturadora de video ,igual creo que no se puede
en este modelo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 25, 2016)

¿Ni siquiera tele podés ver? ¿Tenés el Video4Linux?

Otra, ¿te aparece en "/dev/" el dispositivo? las webcam aparecen como video0, supongo que las capturadoras deben aparecer de manera similar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2016)

se carga el modulo smsusb automáticamente . se puede ver tv ,anda muy bien ,
pero la radio no 
la misma placa la probe en win7 y funciona la radio fm
ahora con la radio ni siquiera se cual es el modulo que debería cargar en linux


esto es lo que tengo

```
/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0
/dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0
/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
```


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2016)

Hay una herramienta llamada fmtools:

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Fmtools

Pero utiliza un dispositivo del tipo radio:


```
$ fm -d /dev/radio3 89.9 65535 
Radio tuned to 89.88 MHz at 100.00% volume
```

Acá hay más información sobre ese tipo de capturadoras que puede ser útil:

http://www.linuxtv.org/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2016)

es igual,pero en mi caso para que funcione no tube que instalar nada extra ni configurar nada,
solo el escaneo inicial para obtener la lista de canales 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260467
el w_scan no me funciona ,me da que 


> using DVB adapter auto detection.
> /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> "Siano Mobile Digital MDTV Receiver" doesnt support TERRESTRIAL -> SEARCH NEXT ONE.


pero con scan si funciona y ase la lista channels.conf 
parece que definitivamente mi placa no tiene soporte para sintonizar la radio ,asi que dejo de insistir 
en la pagina de http://www.linuxtv.org/
ni figura , en el controlador siano smsusb tampoco esta ,figuran otros ,pero de alguna manera funciona la tv en mi dispositivo
lo que encontre es esto y no dice nada de radio 
http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ISDB-T_Devices


> The sms2270 is, IMHO, the best chipset for ISDB-T, but the last device I got has no brand on it (it is a "generic" tuner made in China).


lo que dice es justo lo que ise 
para que funcione solo hay que hacer esto
scan (tabla de frecuencias ) > canales.conf 
y eso genera la lista que luego se abre con vlc y el tv se ve
esta es la tabla que use

```
# Canales UHF del 14 to 69 en el sistema argentino de televisión digital terrestre SATVD-T

T 479142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 15
T 485142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 16
T 491142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 17
T 147415000 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 70
T 497142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 18
T 503142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 19
T 509142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 20
T 515142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 21
T 521142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 22
T 527142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 23
T 533142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 24
T 539142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 25
T 545142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 26
T 551142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 27
T 557142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 28
T 563142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 29
T 569142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 30
T 575142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 31
T 581142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 32
T 587142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 33
T 593142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 34
T 599142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 35
T 605142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 36
T 611142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 37
T 610142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 37
T 617142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 38
T 623142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 39
T 629142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 40
T 635142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 41
T 641142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 42
T 647142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 43
T 653142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 44
T 659142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 45
T 665142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 46
T 671142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 47
T 677142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 48
T 683142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 49
T 689142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 50
T 695142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 51
T 701142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 52
T 707142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 53
T 713142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 54
T 719142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 55
T 725142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 56
T 731142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 57
T 737142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 58
T 743142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 59
T 749142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 60
T 755142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 61
T 761142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 62
T 767142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 63
T 773142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 64
T 779142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 65
T 785142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 66
T 791142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 67
T 797142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 68
T 110142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 14
T 803142857 6MHz 3/4 AUTO AUTO AUTO AUTO NONE # canal 69
```

y esta es la salida,que previamente modifique,para que cuando encienda se vea primero A24
quite los repetidos y los que no son hd ,
luego cree un lanzador 
con el comando #vlc canales.con 
este es el canales.conf para mi dispositivo

```
A24 Prueba:605142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:304:305:57442

Canal 26 HD:545142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:4097:4099:2624

C5N HD:551142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:273:274:23456

TV PUBLICA EL 7:527142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:289:290:59201

Canal 13 Prueba:587142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:785:786:59520

America HD Prueba:605142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:272:273:57440

Telefe HD :593142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:289:290:57408

Canal 9 HD:599142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:4113:4115:3520

ENCUENTRO:521142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:272:273:59168
RT:539142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:336:337:59268

Telemax:545142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:4113:4115:2625

CN23:539142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:272:273:59264

TELESUR:539142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:304:305:59266

360 TV:539142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:320:321:59267

PAKA PAKA:521142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:288:289:59169

TATETI:521142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:304:305:59170

INCAA TV:521142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:320:321:59171

TEC TV:521142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:336:337:59172

CONSTRUIR:527142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:305:306:59202

DEPORTV HD:533142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:272:273:59232

ROCK & POP SE VE:533142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:288:289:59233

ARPEGGIO:533142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:304:305:59234

VIAJAR:533142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:320:321:59235

ONE TV HD:551142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:289:290:23457

ACUA MAYOR:593142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:321:322:57410

ACUA FEDERAL:599142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:4097:4099:3522

ARPEGGIO:533142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:304:305:59234

VIAJAR:533142857:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_6_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_AUTO:TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO:GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO:HIERARCHY_NONE:320:321:59235
```



se me ocurre que si creo una lista pero de todas las frecuencias de radio fm ,quizas funcione la radio ,pero usando dev/dvb/adapter0/ ,lo que tengo que ir probando son los transponder que tengo que ir abriendo (eso cambia cuando en lugar de 3/4 le coloco por ejemplo 1/5 ,en la tabla que de frecuencias)
para que detecte la radio,sino la placa me va estar buscando canales de tv en las frecuencias de radio,
eso lo tengo que hacer con paciencia 



encontre buena documentacion , ay dice que eso de 2/3 es otra cosa a lo que pensaba 
me toca mucha lectura 
https://translate.googleusercontent...ofw6EVev7KuttIUw#SECTION003110000000000000000


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 8, 2016)

Gente sabia del foro, estuve buscando largo rato tiempo y todo lo que encontré no me funciono.

La cosa es así, tengo una placa AMD que funciona bien y habilité la gráfica interna de intel para usar un segundo monitor. En Windows los dos monitores van bien, en Linux de momento no conseguí que funcionaran. 

Datos:


 Ambas placas levantan correctamente los módulos: fglrx (AMD) e i915 (Intel).

 El bus ID de c/placa es (lshw -class display):


```
*-display                 
       description: VGA compatible controller
       product: Curacao XT [Radeon R9 270X]
       vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
       physical id: 0
       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
       version: 00
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
       configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
       resources: irq:49 memory:e0000000-efffffff memory:f7d00000-f7d3ffff ioport:e000(size=256) memory:f7d40000-f7d5ffff
  *-display
       description: Display controller
       product: Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
       vendor: Intel Corporation
       physical id: 2
       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
       version: 06
       width: 64 bits
       clock: 33MHz
       capabilities: msi pm bus_master cap_list
       configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
       resources: irq:43 memory:f7800000-f7bfffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff ioport:f000(size=64)
```

BusID (AMD): 01:00.0
BusID (Intel): 00:02.0

 Confirguación mediante el archivo xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "TwinLayout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "MonitorIGPU"
    VendorName     "HP"
    Option         "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
    Option         "DPMS"
    Option         "Enable" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"      
        Option      "Monitor-VGA1"  "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Intel Graphics"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
        Option      "Monitor-VGA1"  "MonitorIGPU"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
        Option     "TwinView" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "IGPU-Screen"
        Device     "IGPU"
        Monitor    "MonitorIGPU"
        DefaultDepth     24
        Option         "TwinView" "True"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

 El log del Xorg es el siguiente (Xorg.0.log):


```
[    24.224] 
X.Org X Server 1.16.1
Release Date: 2014-09-21
[    24.225] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    24.225] Build Operating System: openSUSE SUSE LINUX
[    24.225] Current Operating System: Linux OpenSuse 3.16.7-35-desktop #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 7 17:32:21 UTC 2016 (832c776) i686
[    24.225] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.7-35-desktop root=UUID=a1ba422f-4a12-42fd-b38e-f49c742ee91b resume=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ca94ea87-dc1d-452b-9439-feb3e42b26c7 splash=silent quiet showopts
[    24.225] Build Date: 08 February 2016  10:44:47AM
[    24.225]  
[    24.225] Current version of pixman: 0.32.6
[    24.225]    Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    24.225] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    24.225] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul  8 20:14:29 2016
[    24.225] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    24.225] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    24.225] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    24.225] (==) ServerLayout "TwinLayout"
[    24.225] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)
[    24.225] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
[    24.225] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
[    24.225] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    24.225] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    24.225] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[    24.237] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/sgi" does not exist.
[    24.237]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.237] (==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,
        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,
        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,
        /usr/share/fonts/ghostscript/,
        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic:unscaled,
        /usr/share/fonts/truetype/,
        built-ins
[    24.237] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    24.237] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    24.237] (II) Loader magic: 0x826f660
[    24.237] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    24.237]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    24.237]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0
[    24.237]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[    24.237]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0
[    24.237] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
[    24.242] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0412:1043:8534 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64
[    24.242] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:6810:174b:e271 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf7d00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
[    24.242] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.
[    24.242] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    24.271] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    24.271] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."
[    24.271]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.271] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
[    24.271] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
[    24.381] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."
[    24.381]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 15.20.3
[    24.381]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.385] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
[    24.385] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
[    24.385] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so
[    24.385] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."
[    24.385]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 15.20.3
[    24.385] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:15.20.3
[    24.385] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-15.201.1151              
[    24.385] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Sep  8 2015 15:06:34
[    24.385] (++) using VT number 7

[    24.385] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
[    24.408] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default
[    24.409] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.409] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.409] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
[    24.409] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    24.409] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
[    24.752] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 9
[    24.752] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
[    24.765] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6810) found
[    24.765] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
[    24.766] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x890fbe8
[    24.766] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs116_atiddxPreInit] === begin
[    24.766] (II) fglrx(0): FB driver is enabled
[    24.766] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
[    24.766] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
[    24.797] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
[    24.797] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.797]    compiled for 1.16.1, module version = 0.1.0
[    24.797]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0
[    24.797] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    24.797] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
[    24.797] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    24.797] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"
[    24.797] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
[    24.797] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 
[    24.797] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
[    24.797] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
[    24.797] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
[    24.797] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so
[    24.797] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."
[    24.797]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 15.20.3
[    24.798] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.798] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.798] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
[    24.798] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    24.798] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
[    24.798] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11
[    24.798] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
[    24.798] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
[    24.799] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled
[    24.799] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon R9 200 Series" (Chipset = 0x6810)
[    24.799] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0xe271)
[    24.799] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD
[    24.799] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000
[    24.799] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf7d00000
[    24.799] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000e000
[    24.799] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
[    24.808] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
[    24.809] (II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    24.810] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    24.810] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    24.810] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[    24.810] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.810]    compiled for 1.16.1, module version = 1.1.0
[    24.810]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 15.42
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: CURACAO
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
[    24.810] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 2097152 kByte, Type: GDDR5
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
[    24.810] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
[    24.810] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf400000000, MCFBSize = 0x80000000)
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
[    24.810] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    24.810] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    24.810] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    24.810] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.810]    compiled for 1.16.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.810]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    24.810] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Management option: EDID Management is enabled
[    24.810] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    24.810] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    24.810] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP5 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP6 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP7 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
[    24.945] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    24.945] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    24.945] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: DFP6
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: 4091  Serial#: 1110914901
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2015  Week: 36
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 53  vert.: 30
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.645 redY: 0.332   greenX: 0.315 greenY: 0.619
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 49321
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Serial No: FF3N1594B77U
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DELL E2414H
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff0010ac914055373742
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     2419010380351e78ee0ef5a555509e26
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     105054a54b00714f8180a9c0d1c00101
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     010101010101023a801871382d40582c
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     4500132b2100001e000000ff00464633
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     4e31353934423737550a000000fc0044
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     454c4c204532343134480a20000000fd
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     00384c1e5311000a20202020202000d8
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Dynamic Surface Resizing Enabled
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP1
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP2
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP3
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP4
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP5
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP6
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: 4091  Serial#: 1110914901
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2015  Week: 36
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 53  vert.: 30
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.645 redY: 0.332   greenX: 0.315 greenY: 0.619
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 49321
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Serial No: FF3N1594B77U
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DELL E2414H
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     00ffffffffffff0010ac914055373742
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     2419010380351e78ee0ef5a555509e26
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     105054a54b00714f8180a9c0d1c00101
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     010101010101023a801871382d40582c
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     4500132b2100001e000000ff00464633
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     4e31353934423737550a000000fc0044
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     454c4c204532343134480a20000000fd
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0):     00384c1e5311000a20202020202000d8
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output DFP6
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  148.50  1680 2008 2052 2200  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  148.50  1400 2008 2052 2200  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  108.00  1600 1624 1704 1800  900 901 904 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  108.00  1440 1624 1704 1800  900 901 904 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  960 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  960 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0  148.50  1152 2008 2052 2200  864 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  720 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  720 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP7
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT1
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP5 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP6 connected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP7 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP6 using initial mode 1920x1080
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter AMD Radeon R9 200 Series has 6 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.
[    24.945] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
[    24.945] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    24.945] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    24.945] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    24.945] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
[    24.945] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
[    24.945] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
[    24.945] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
[    24.945] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Desktop Vsync is enabled.
[    24.945] (II) fglrx(0): Shadow Primary option: ShadowPrimary is enabled
[    24.945] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver
[    24.946] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.946] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.946] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    24.946] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
[    24.946] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    24.946] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
[    24.946] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 12
[    24.946] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb7729000
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 15.20.3
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep  8 2015
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: AMD FireGL DRM kernel module
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        3.16.7-35-desktop
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
[    24.946] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000
[    24.951] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull
[    24.951] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf400000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010e0000
[    24.951] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store enabled
[    24.951] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
[    24.951] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension
[    24.951] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
[    24.951] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"
[    24.951] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so
[    25.067] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    25.067]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0
[    25.067] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 8784
[    25.068] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
[    25.068] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
[    25.068] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so
[    25.068] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    25.068]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 2.0.0
[    25.089] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled(II) fglrx(0): 
[    25.090] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
[    25.090] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Monitor-VGA1" is not used
[    25.090] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used
[    25.090] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used
[    25.090] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "TwinView" is not used
[    25.090] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
[    25.090] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
[    25.090] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    25.090] (==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
[    25.090] (II) fglrx(0): LPT is disabled by configure option
[    25.090] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    25.404] (--) RandR disabled
[    25.408] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.408] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.408] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
[    25.408] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    25.408] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)
[    25.408] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 13
[    25.408] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
[    25.725] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.725] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.725] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    25.725] ukiGetBusid returned 'PCI:1:0:0'
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card1
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card2
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card3
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card4
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card5
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card6
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card7
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card8
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card9
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card10
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card11
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card12
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card13
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card14
[    25.725] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card15
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.726] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.726] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    25.726] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)
[    25.726] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 14
[    25.726] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
[    25.741] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
[    25.784] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.784] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.784] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    25.784] ukiGetBusid returned 'PCI:1:0:0'
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card1
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card2
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card3
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card4
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card5
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card6
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card7
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card8
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card9
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card10
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card11
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card12
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card13
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card14
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card15
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: Open failed
[    25.784] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
[    25.784] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
[    25.784] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)
[    25.784] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15
[    25.784] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
[    25.838] (II) fglrx(0): OverDrive5 Detected!
[    25.857] (II) fglrx(0): Desktop Vsync is enabled.
[    25.857] (II) fglrx(0): TFD direct rotation is possible with 90/180/270 rotation
[    25.857] (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 507 x 285
[    25.883] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)
[    25.883] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.883] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.883] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.883] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    25.883] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    25.884] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    25.884]    compiled for 1.16.1, module version = 2.9.0
[    25.884]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    25.884]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[    25.884] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    25.884] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    25.884] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    25.884] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    25.884] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    25.884] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    25.884] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6/event5"
[    25.884] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    25.884] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    25.884] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    25.884] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    25.884] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    25.895] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)
[    25.895] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.895] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.895] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.895] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[    25.895] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    25.895] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    25.895] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[    25.895] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[    25.895] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    25.895] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7/event6"
[    25.895] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    25.895] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)
[    25.895] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.895] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.895] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.895] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    25.895] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    25.895] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    25.895] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    25.895] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    25.895] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    25.895] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input5/event4"
[    25.895] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    25.895] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    25.895] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event10)
[    25.895] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.895] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event11)
[    25.896] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.896] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event12)
[    25.896] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.896] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event13)
[    25.896] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.896] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=10 (/dev/input/event14)
[    25.896] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.896] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=11 (/dev/input/event15)
[    25.896] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.896] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event9)
[    25.896] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.896] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.896] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 073a:2230 (/dev/input/event2)
[    25.896] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    25.896] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.896] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.896] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    25.896] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.896] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HID 073a:2230'
[    25.896] (**) HID 073a:2230: always reports core events
[    25.896] (**) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Vendor 0x73a Product 0x2230
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Found 20 mouse buttons
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Found relative axes
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Found x and y relative axes
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Found absolute axes
[    25.896] (II) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.
[    25.896] (--) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Found keys
[    25.896] (II) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Configuring as mouse
[    25.896] (II) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Configuring as keyboard
[    25.896] (II) evdev: HID 073a:2230: Adding scrollwheel support
[    25.896] (**) evdev: HID 073a:2230: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    25.897] (**) evdev: HID 073a:2230: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    25.897] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/0003:073A:2230.0001/input/input3/event2"
[    25.897] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 073a:2230" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[    25.897] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    25.897] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    25.897] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    25.897] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    25.897] (II) evdev: HID 073a:2230: initialized for relative axes.
[    25.897] (WW) evdev: HID 073a:2230: ignoring absolute axes.
[    25.897] (**) HID 073a:2230: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    25.897] (**) HID 073a:2230: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    25.897] (**) HID 073a:2230: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    25.897] (**) HID 073a:2230: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    25.897] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 073a:2230 (/dev/input/js0)
[    25.897] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.897] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.897] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.897] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 073a:2230 (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    25.897] (**) HID 073a:2230: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.897] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.897] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.897] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB (/dev/input/event3)
[    25.897] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.897] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.897] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB (/dev/input/js1)
[    25.897] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.897] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.897] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Mic (/dev/input/event16)
[    25.898] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.898] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic (/dev/input/event17)
[    25.898] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.898] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event18)
[    25.898] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.898] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out (/dev/input/event19)
[    25.898] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.898] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event20)
[    25.898] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.898] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Eee PC WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event8)
[    25.898] (**) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.898] (**) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.898] (**) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.898] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Eee PC WMI hotkeys'
[    25.898] (**) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
[    25.898] (**) evdev: Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
[    25.898] (--) evdev: Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0
[    25.898] (--) evdev: Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Found keys
[    25.898] (II) evdev: Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
[    25.898] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/eeepc-wmi/input/input9/event8"
[    25.898] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Eee PC WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[    25.898] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    25.898] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    25.898] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    25.898] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    25.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)
[    25.898] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.898] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"
[    25.898] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    25.898] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[    25.898] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    25.898] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
[    25.898] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[    25.899] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    25.899] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    25.899] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"
[    25.899] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[    25.899] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    25.899] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    25.899] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    25.899] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
[    25.899] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    25.899] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse'
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events
[    25.899] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    25.899] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x5
[    25.899] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    25.899] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    25.899] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes
[    25.899] (--) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    25.899] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    25.899] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[    25.899] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    25.899] (**) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    25.899] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2/event1"
[    25.899] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 12)
[    25.899] (II) evdev: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    25.899] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    25.899] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    25.899] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.899] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.899] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event7)
[    25.899] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    25.899] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    25.924] (II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 16529
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  119.00  1600 1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)
[    31.252] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 16529
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  119.00  1600 1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)
[    32.037] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz e)
```

En algún momento del log hace referencia a la placa intel:


```
[    24.237] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
[    24.242] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0412:1043:8534 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64
```

Pero después se caga de risa y no carga nada en esa placa.


 Cuando inicia el sistema, el monitor de la placa AMD (diríamos el monitor original, antes de empezar a jugar) levanta sin problemas, el segundo monitor tiene señal de video, pero queda en negro.


Yo tengo KDE y en la configuración de pantalla solo aparece el monitor que está conectado con la AMD.

Estoy casi seguro que es algo mal configurado en el Xorg, pero no sé que.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2016)

este te puede servir
http://crysol.org/es/dos_monitores_con_xrandr


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 9, 2016)

Gracias Rey.

El comando xrandr solo me muestra un screen:


```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
DFP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DFP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DFP3 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DFP4 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DFP5 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DFP6 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 531mm x 299mm
   1920x1080     60.00*+
   1680x1050     60.00  
   1400x1050     60.00  
   1600x900      60.00  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1440x900      60.00  
   1280x960      75.02    60.02  
   1152x864      60.00    75.00  
   1280x768      75.02    60.02  
   1280x720      75.02    60.02  
   1024x768      75.03    60.00  
   800x600       75.00    60.32  
   640x480       75.00    59.94  
DFP7 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
CRT1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

Si no me equivoco, el xrandr sería un paso a posterior una vez que tenés el xorg bien configurado.

Peléandome un poco más, dí con tres cosas nuevas:

1- Corregí el xorg.conf agregando un "Screen" en el layout: 


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "TwinLayout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
        Screen      1  "IGPU-Screen" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "MonitorIGPU"
    Option         "VendorName" "HP"
    Option         "ModelName" "HP vs17"
    Option         "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"      
        Option      "Monitor-VGA1"  "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
        Screen      0
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "IntelGraphics"
        Driver      "intel"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
        Option      "Monitor-VGA1" "MonitorIGPU"
        Screen      1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "IGPU-Screen"
        Device     "IntelGraphics"
        Monitor    "MonitorIGPU"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
        #        Viewport   0 0
        #        Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

2- Tenía que instalar 3 paquetes (a pesar de tener los módulos de intel cargados):


```
xf86-video-intel
xf86-video-fbdev
xf86-video-vesa
```

3- Ejecuté el comando "mkinitrd" que hizo algo raro con los módulos, algo similar cuando actualiza el SO.

Como resultado, ahora en el 2do monitor aparece el Splash screen y una vez terminado, el monitor ese queda sin señal, en cambio el monitor principal arrancá con el login,

El Xorg.0.log ahora si arroja resultados sobre la segunda placa, incluso se vé que carga correctamente los módulos:


```
....
[    30.690] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)
[    30.690] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
[    30.690] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
[    30.690] (**) |-->Screen "IGPU-Screen" (1)
[    30.690] (**) |   |-->Monitor "MonitorIGPU"
[    30.690] (**) |   |-->Device "IntelGraphics"
...
[    30.942] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    30.942] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-6000
[    30.942] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100, 6100
[    30.942] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200, 6200, P6300
...
[    31.306] (II) intel(1): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20080730
[    31.306] (II) intel(G0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20080730
[    31.306] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
[    31.306] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
...
[    33.629] (EE) intel(G0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version: Permission denied [13].
[    33.629] (II) intel(G0): [drm] Contents of '/sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/clients':
[    33.629] (II) intel(G0): [drm] a dev        pid    uid      magic
[    33.629] (II) intel(G0): [drm] 
[    33.629] (II) intel(G0): [drm] y   0   945     0          0
[    33.629] (II) intel(G0): [drm] y   0   945     0          0
[    33.629] (II) intel(G0): [drm] y   0   211     0          0
[    33.629] (EE) intel(G0): Failed to claim DRM device.
[    33.629] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
...
```

Pero algo falla que no carga bien el monitor asignado.

Otro dato que encontré, es que hay una variable que debería estar en 1, pero arroja -1 como resultado:


```
sudo cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/modeset
-1
```


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2016)

yo una ves use el xrandr  para poder configurar el monitor ,mas bien una tv de 32 como monitor
con ese puse configurar correctamente la resolucion


----------



## juan47 (Ago 20, 2016)

Perdonad la intromision, ya se que deberia hacer esta consulta en la FAQ de ubuntu, pero llevo algun tiempo siguiendo este foro y la verdad es que os he cogido mucha confianza
La cuestion es que este equipo es anticuado( desde el que escribo), aunque sólo tiene 12 años, lo compre con XP y este OS esta obsoleto, al tener tantos problemas con el sistema operativo, falta de memoria RAM, etc.., me decidi a ponerle un sistema operativo que hace tiempo medio conocia basado en linux
La realidad es que el poder introducir el SO de linux me ha costado bastante, primero queria instalar MINT, pero este no acababa la instalacion 
Luego me descague ubuntu 4 , la instalacion fue mejor, pero algunas operaciones me decian que esta version estaba obsoleta
Despues me descargue Ubuntu 13, la instalacion fue un exito, pero me decia que habia una actualizacion de ubuntu 14
Descargue Ubuntu 14 y en la instalacion me decia que efectuara el particionado, el automaticamente me mostraba un particionado en el cual se mostraba la particion de ubuntu 13 y la particion donde iria ubuntu 14
Deje esta particion mentada y al arrancar de inicio me mostraba si lo queria hacer con la version 14 ó 13
Si arrancaba con la 13 el ordenador funcionaba, pero si lo hacia con 14 no reconocia la tarjeta grafica
Despues descubri que en el menu para elegir la version habia un apartado que pone "opciones avanzadas de ubuntu", si escojo este apartado voy a otro menu que me da varias opciones 
Si escojo la opcion "Ubuntu con linux 4.4.0-34 generic" tengo problemas con la visualizacion de pantalla
Si escojo la opcion "Ubuntu con linux 3.11.0-12-generic" lo veo todo perfecto, a pesar de las gafas que debo llevar
Me podriais orientar sobre lo que debo hacer para que el arranque sea bueno
Perdonad mi ignorancia y mi veborrea, incluso tengo problemas al escribir estas lineas pues el corrector ortografico me subrralla todas las palabras dando a entender que hay faltas de ortografia y no se cambiar el idioma, he descargado el español dos veces y no puedo cambiarlo en motzila
Os lo agradecere, soy muy inutil

Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2016)

tenes que editar el grub ,asi queda el kernel bueno al principio
/boot/grub/grub.cfg

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl

PD:
aqui lo explican 
http://mauricioaedo.com/sistemas-operativos/gnu-linux/modificar-menu-de-arranque-grub-2-en-ubuntu/
porque no probaste debian ,a mi siempre me funciona bien todo


----------



## juan47 (Ago 20, 2016)

Gracias su Majestad, seguire sus sabios consejos
Hace tiempo conoci atreves de un colega el SO linux, cuando se tenia que configurar el ordenador manualmente, descargar los drivers y montarlos para que funcionaran las disqueteras, el CDROM, etc..
Despues de oidas enpezaba Ubuntu y cuando me decidi a actualizar el sistema operativo vi muchas opciones el sistema linux
Al no saber lo que era en modo server ni en modo consola ni en muchas opciones que se ponen al alcance me decidi por ubuntu que por oidas decian que era lo mejor
De nuevo muy agradecido, cuando sepa manejar un poco esto ya provare devian


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2016)

cualquier linux es bueno ,siempre y en cuanto te sirva a tus propósitos
a mi se me hace mas fácil el debian,pero eso es ya cuestion mas de gustos.
de todas formas siempre ando probando otras distros,mas o menos son todas útiles
,,antes era complicado los driver, ya no ,hoy dia en la mayoria de las distros se cargan solos los controladores


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2016)

¿hola,que haces por aquí?
me ando portando bien heee
PD:
yo no fui ni nunca lo volveré a hacer
 (por las dudas jajaja)


----------



## juan47 (Ago 20, 2016)

Le doy las mas cordiales gracias a su Majestad
La orientacion me ha servido, aunque no al pie de la letra, he tenido que cambiar un par de lineas, pero esto de copiar y pegar es una maravilla
Ahora no tengo que estar atento a la pantalla al arrancar el ordenador esperando que salga el menu de inicio, esto me deja margen para limpiar el escritorio y asi tengo contenta a la Maria
De nuevo muy agradecido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2016)

me pase a arch linux 
al instalar opera con el comando 
pacman -S opera   
se instala la versión nueva,para instalar la versión vieja la 12,16 se usa este comando
yaourt -S  opera-legacy
luego de descargar/compilar crea una carpeta llamada .opera-legacy
para recuperar los marcadores y paginas guardas que tenia el viejo opera de debian
hay que borrar esa carpeta oculta .opera-legacy
y renombrar la carpeta .opera a .opera-legacy 
con eso volví a tener el viejo opera en archlinux
bastante fácil
ahora me queda compilar un kernel al estilo arch ,
espero no sea muy diferente que en debian


----------



## Nepper (Sep 1, 2016)

Para los que tienen dudas qué Distribución elegir.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg

Ahora tendrán MAS dudas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2016)

yo comense con mandrake,esta en la linea de red hat 
falta algunas en la lista,no encontre huarya, por ejemplo,que deberia estar en la rama debian
tampoco encontre a galpon-ninimo



haa ya lo encontre,si figura galpom minino 
esta canaima,pero no esta huarya y canaima esta en la rama equivocada
deberia estar en la rama debian/ubuntu


----------



## juan47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Perdonad de nuevo la intromisión de un pobre ignorante, al cual la fortuna le lleva por despeñaperros (lugares muy dificultosos)
Hace unos días os pedí orientación, en el post #136 de este tema, de como resolver el problema del Grub en Ubuntu
Gracias al desinterés de su Majestad  pude resolver este percance
Sin embargo, la curiosidad mata al hombre, dado el consejo de Su Majestad instale Debian, y la verdad en que el ventilador de la CPU no me molesta pues con Ubuntu parecía un reactor y con Debian se comporta como Yo, tranquilo pero sin pausa
Al grano, con Ubuntu consigo instalar el MPLAB, que ya viene en los "repositorios", perdonad pero soy demasiado nuevo en estos lugares, sin embargo con Debian no consigo encontrar en Synaptyc el programa, lo descargo de microchip, genera un archivo en ".sh", pero luego se queda mas colgado que Yo
He leído que puede ser por la arquitectura, que el programa sea en 32bit y el SO es de 64bit
En los paquetes de Sinaptyc encontré la librería "libc6-i386", supongo que para los programas de 32bit puedan  "correr" en 64bit
Estoy buscando Ya hace algún tiempo información del suceso, pero mi experiencia en el mundo de la informática es tan débil que ya no me acuerdo ni del MSDOS 
Su Majestad dado su consejo y tras haberme cargado, en tantos intentos, la estructura de Debian así como de Ubuntu( el que no toca una cosa No la rompe, eso me enseño hace muchos años un profesor de robotica) instale Debian Mate pero me perdía muchísimo y estoy con Debian "normal"
Os pido, con tanta verborrea ¿verdad?, una orientación de en donde Me he perdido para poder instalar MPLAB
De antemano muchas gracias

Estuve con el buscador, en relación al tema y me salio este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/instalar-mplab-linux-97041/, pero no  me resolvió el problema


----------



## Nepper (Sep 6, 2016)

haa!! se podía instalar en debian?... changos!! no la tenía esa....

aguanta que me lo pongo a instalar y te digo que problemas encontré...

Pero por el momento te puedo decir que los programas para instalar en debian suelen terminar en ".deb".
Eso del SH no se que es, y me parece que está mal.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 6, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> haa!! se podía instalar en debian?... changos!! no la tenía esa....
> 
> aguanta que me lo pongo a instalar y te digo que problemas encontré...
> 
> ...



*.sh es el sufijo de archivos ejecutables desde el shell de la consola. Ej.: hplip_clean.sh; install.sh y otros.

Desde la consola se activa con >sh install.sh

El archivo debe ser declarado como ejecutable previamente.


----------



## juan47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Efectivamente mcrven
Le doy permiso de ejecutable, clic dos veces, se abre con gedit, sale una barra y debajo mucho texto
Quedandose mas colgado que Yo
Voy a la consola y con sudo me dice que no esta el comando
Con apt tambien


----------



## Nepper (Sep 6, 2016)

Para empezar, te conviene usar uname -a para ver que arquitectura tenes

```
uname -a
```
http://jugandoconsl.blogspot.com.ar/2013/06/saber-si-mi-sistema-operativo-linux-es.html

Ya me lo descargué, y descomprimí el .tar

si, estaban en lo correcto, ahora viene la parte del .sh

http://microchip.wikidot.com/install:mplabx


```
root@movil:/home/nepper/Descargas# tar -xvf MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.tar
MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.sh
root@movil:/home/nepper/Descargas# chmod u+x MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.sh
root@movil:/home/nepper/Descargas# ./MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.sh
32 Bit, start installer
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing MPLAB X v3.40 Installer....
```

y se me abrió una ventanita..
Y la verdad que se me está instalando bastante bien...

Fijate que la pagina de microchip dice:

If you have problems running the graphical installer, you can run the installer in text mode instead by specifying "text" as the mode parameter value (where 2.XX is the installer version):
sudo ./MPLABX-vX.XX-linux-installer.sh --mode text

en mi caso, la primera anduvo joya...
Sep... sin problemas...

no recomiendo que uses el synaptic para debian, es como dice el rey, tenes que usar el apt o el aptitude. o el apt-get
lamentablemente, es engorroso.

trata de pasarnos el log de lo que pasa en la consola.



fijate de usar el comando cd para llevar la "ruta" a donde está la descarga. Esto es lo que hice antes de empezar la instalación:

```
nepper@movil:~$ su
Contraseña: 
root@movil:/home/nepper# uname -a
Linux movil 3.16.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt20-1+deb8u4 (2016-02-29) i686 GNU/Linux
root@movil:/home/nepper# cd /home/nepper/Descargas/
root@movil:/home/nepper/Descargas#
```


----------



## juan47 (Sep 6, 2016)

Muchas gracias por el interés
Le estoy dando muchas vueltas a San gogle
Ya mire la arquitectura, y es de 64 bit
He intentado instalar las librerias para el apaño en 32 bit
Pero solo encuentro libc6-i386
No se si falta alguna mas
El comando sudo no lo reconoce y el apt ni idea
Después de trabajar mirare con todo detalle lo que me has comentado
Procurare subir una imagen de la pantalla, pero con lo inepto que soy no se....
Gracias

He efectuado los pasos que me has mencionado
Aquí el primero
captura uname.png 

Después el comando para instalar
 Captura de pantalla 2.png

Me dice que faltan librerías, voy a al dirección de microchip y no consigo encontrarlas


----------



## juan47 (Sep 7, 2016)

De nuevo muchísimas gracias Nepper y al resto de compañeros del foro 
Ya he solucionado el dichoso engorro en el que por ignorante me había metido
Me he descargado Debian con arquitectura de 32bit, e seguido tus pasos, que muy certeramente, me habías sugerido y mi sorpresa es que tengo otra obligación más, que es la de programar artefactos con Mplab
 Muchas Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 7, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> ...
> Me dice que faltan librerías, voy a al dirección de microchip y no consigo encontrarlas



Ahí en la última imagen hay un enlace a
http://microchip.wikidot.com/install:mplabx-lin64

Ahí te dice los nombres de los paquetes:
ia32libs -> este ya no corre más, ahora en su lugar se usa lib32ncurses5 (me pasó al instalar otros programas)
Y luego todo el resto... y si no tenés instalado el paquete de soporte multiarch, también (esto permite correr programas de 32 bits en arquitecturas de 64 bits):

Entonces, paso a paso, abrís ventanita de terminal y tecleas (va todo con sudo, te va a pedir el password de root para el primer comando, quizás para el resto no):


```
sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
```
Por las dudas hacemos:

```
sudo apt-get update
```
Seguimos:

```
sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5 libc6:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxext6:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libexpat1:i386
```
Y con eso creo que ya tendrías instaladas las dependencias, luego seguí los pasos de instalación del mplab ide y a ver que pasa.

Si tenés un error, copialo (el texto no la imagen), buscalo en internet a ver si la solución es una nimiedad, y sino responde poniendo lo que dice la consola y lo vemos.


----------



## juan47 (Sep 7, 2016)

Gracias Ardogan
Como he comentado en el post #151 he cargado debian en 32bit
Las librerías las he buscado todas en sinaptyc y solamente encontré "lib32zz1" , pero al validarlas me decía que el resto de archivos que hacían falta no se podian descargar, no recuerdo el porque, al principio las apuntaba en un papel(consejo de el-rey-julien) pero al final las copie y pegue en word dando un resultado de tres folios
De todos modos, esto me recuerda cuando empecé a trastear con windos 95 que lo desarmaba y volvia a cargar hasta tres veces al dia, mañana cargare denuevo debian 64 y seguire los consejos que me has dado
Apartir de hay comentare lo sucedido
Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 7, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Gracias Ardogan
> Como he comentado en el post #151 he cargado debian en 32bit
> Las librerías las he buscado todas en sinaptyc y solamente encontré "lib32zz1" , pero al validarlas me decía que el resto de archivos que hacían falta no se podian descargar, no recuerdo el porque, al principio las apuntaba en un papel(consejo de el-rey-julien) pero al final las copie y pegue en word dando un resultado de tres folios
> De todos modos, esto me recuerda cuando empecé a trastear con windos 95 que lo desarmaba y volvia a cargar hasta tres veces al dia, mañana cargare denuevo debian 64 y seguire los consejos que me has dado
> ...



Ah!!!, no había leído eso. Naaa dejá, si funciona ya está, no vayas a hacer cambios solamente para ver si funciona. Pero si por algún otro motivo probás de vuelta no dejes de comentar .
Suerte!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2016)

haa llegue tarde ,pero lo si funciona,como dijeron peirmero hay que instalar el soporte de 32 bit y ya
el resto es facil,yo e instalado sin problemas el mplab sin problemas 
aqui una guia 
https://cristopherav.wordpress.com/2014/10/23/instalar-mplab-x-en-debian-wheezy/


> Si tu PC es de 64 bits puede darte problemas el instalar para iniciar, eso lo solucionas instalando las librerias de compatibilidad para 32 bits
> 
> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxext6:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libexpat1:i386


antes de  siquiera intentar instalar las librerías 
hay que poner esto en consola de root
dpkg --add-architecture i386
apt-get update


yo sigo usando en arch


```
tsu@arch:~$ uname -a
Linux arch 4.7.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 20 23:02:56 CEST 2016 x86_64 GNU/Linux
tsu@arch:~$
```


----------



## juan47 (Sep 8, 2016)

Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes
He vuelto a instalar Debian para 64bit, pero no he conseguido instalar MPLABX
Primero como buen consejo de el-rey-julien hice lo siguiente


el-reu-julien dijo:


> dpkg --add-architecture i386
> apt-get update
> [/code]


todo funciono muy bien
Como segundo realice el buen consejo de Ardogan


Ardogan dijo:


> Código:
> 
> sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
> 
> ...


Todo sobre ruedas, por cierto que multiach dice el sistema que lo tenia operativo
Y por ultimo los buenos consejos de Nepper


Nepper dijo:


> Código:
> 
> root@movil:/home/nepper/Descargas# tar -xvf MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.tar
> MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.sh
> ...



Pero no me instala MPLAB, me dice que faltan las siguientes librerias
root@SONIA:/home/sonia/Microchip# chmod u+x MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.sh
root@SONIA:/home/sonia/Microchip# ./MPLABX-v3.40-linux-installer.sh
64 Bit, check libraries
Check for 32 Bit libraries
These 32 bit libraries were not found and are needed for MPLAB X to run:
libstdc++.so
libexpat.so
libX11.so
libXext.so

For more information visit http://microchip.wikidot.com/install:mplabx-lin64

Y Yo ni corto ni perezoso como buen Chapu cojo y hago lo siguiente

root@SONIA:~# apt-get install libstdc.so libexpat.so libX11.so libXext.so
Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
Creando árbol de dependencias       
Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libstdc.so
E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «libstdc.so»
E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libexpat.so
E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «libexpat.so»
E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libX11.so
E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «libX11.so»
E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libXext.so
E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «libXext.so»

En definitiva que no consigo las librerías para este evento
Os pido disculpas y espero tengais la paciencia suficiente para dar luz a un ignorante como Yo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2016)

con el dpkg --add-architecture i386
 apt-get update
el sistema queda listo y ya es multiarch 
*solo te falto esto
apt-get install libc6:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxext6:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libexpat1:i386*


----------



## juan47 (Sep 8, 2016)

Efectivamente Su Majestad con ello se ha resuelto el problema y ya tengo instalado el MPLAB en 64bit
Pero Yo diria que efectué este proceso


Ardogan dijo:


> Código:
> 
> sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
> 
> ...


Pero seguramente que en el fragor de la batalla me cegaron las lentes que llevo y me perdí en el ansiado problema

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2016)

si yo lo tenia instalado,pero no se como dos o tres años por lo menos,si no es mas
ni bien salio para linux yo lo instale , luego no lo use mas 
solo uso últimamente el pickdev para grabar los pic,y para algunos retoques finales



se me dio por mirar y,si quisiera instalarlo en mi linux arch ,se puede 
https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/microchip-mplabx-bin/?comments=all
no tiene dependencias raras ni nada,se  lo ve facil,
lo voy a instalar ,para probar nomas



lance una búsqueda y apareció


> su@arch:~$ yaourt -Ss microchip-mplabx-bin
> aur/microchip-mplabx-bin 3.35-1 (42) (0,97)
> IDE for Microchip PIC and dsPIC development
> tsu@arch:~$


a instalarlo ¡¡¡


> tsu@arch:~$ yaourt -Ss microchip-mplabx-bin
> aur/microchip-mplabx-bin 3.35-1 (42) (0,97)
> IDE for Microchip PIC and dsPIC development
> tsu@arch:~$ yaourt -S microchip-mplabx-bin
> ...


lo rojo son las dependencias eso de los 32 bit ,porque mi sistema es de 64 bit



14:46 comense a instalarlo 
se tarda en descargar,el paquete microchip.tar pesa 490mb ¡¡¡



mientras espero a que se descarge encontre el piklab
tambien se puede instalar 


```
su@arch:~$ yaourt -Ss piklab
aur/piklab 0.16.2-3 (12) (0,09)
    IDE for applications based on Microchip PIC and dsPIC microcontrollers 
    similar to the MPLAB environment
tsu@arch:~$
```


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Efectivamente Su Majestad con ello se ha resuelto el problema y ya tengo instalado el MPLAB en 64bit
> Pero Yo diria que efectué este proceso
> 
> Pero seguramente que en el fragor de la batalla me cegaron las lentes que llevo y me perdí en el ansiado problema
> ...



proba el picklab ,yo mucho no lo use,pero lo poco que lo use me gusto,
apt-get install picklab 
http://usuariodebian.blogspot.com.ar/2011/07/piklab-programar-microchip.html

cuando termine de instalar el mplab me instalo en piklab ,ese es nativo de linux



tardo unos 40 minutos en instalarce el mplab ,mas tarda en descargar el mplab que otra cosa,ya lo probe y funciona y ya desisntale también

en la captura estaba cargando el mplab


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 8, 2016)

Yo - si es posible, y disculpen la intromisión - utilizaría Eclipse CDT + SDCC (small device c compiler, que también lo usa el piklab parece).
Piklab dice que la última actualización fue en el 2012.
Así con SDCC tenés compilador, y el IDE lo podés usar para programar otra cosa (PC, micros ARM, android). Ventajas: muchísima mayor funcionalidad, con 1 solo IDE instalado alcanza y sobra (cada plataforma tendrá sus plugins).

Claro que las librerías que provee Microchip vas a tener que adaptarlas al nuevo compilador.
Es eso o depender de restricciones de tamaño de código, uso en aplicaciones comerciales, "versión estudiantil" y todo esa historia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2016)

si mal no recuerdo en debian tenia unas librerias llamadas ams o algo pswan algo asi ,
estan en synaptic ,aparecen enseguida cuando buscas algo de microcontroladores


----------



## juan47 (Sep 9, 2016)

Muy agradecido por vuestras sugerencias
En Synaptic he buscado y por Microcontroladores encuentro los paquetes que adjunto en la imagen
También busque por Microchip, ver imagen, y lo instale, pero luego no supe donde se localizaba(no sabia abrirlo)
Probare las herramientas que comentáis, pero antes debo aprender un poco(Bastante) sobre el funcionamiento de Debian, por lo que habéis leído soy bastante Cazurro con el terminal y el manejo de la linea de comandos
Aprendiz de todo, Maestro de nada
Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2016)

busca manuales que hay esta todo,como se usa y todo


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 9, 2016)

juan47 dijo:


> Muy agradecido por vuestras sugerencias
> En Synaptic he buscado y por Microcontroladores encuentro los paquetes que adjunto en la imagen
> También busque por Microchip, ver imagen, y lo instale, pero luego no supe donde se localizaba(no sabia abrirlo)
> Probare las herramientas que comentáis, pero antes debo aprender un poco(Bastante) sobre el funcionamiento de Debian, por lo que habéis leído soy bastante Cazurro con el terminal y el manejo de la linea de comandos
> ...



Prestale atención a las fechas de la última actualización del paquete/programa.
Sino con el tiempo se te llena la máquina de cosas que no usas o no sirven, y si bien eso es menos problema con GNU Linux que con Windows, con el tiempo se abarrota el sistema.

Es normal que haya proyecto que duran 3 o 4 años y después quedan abandonados por falta de interés, falta de desarrolladores, o fusión con otros proyectos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2016)

al pikdev le paso eso,ayer intente instalarlo en arch,pero no pude (de momento)
tampoco es le puse mucho empeño,si total no lo voy a usar de momento


----------



## Nepper (Feb 17, 2020)

que tal hente linuxera

despues de mucho tiempo sin usar linux, lo volvi a instalar en una maquina.. 

¿y a que no saben que? 
Problemas...
o sea, le pongo las mejores ganas pero no se si no tengo suerte o conocimientos.. no se


la cosa que lo tuve que reinstalar 4 veces.. porque se me configuraba un escritorio que nunca supe cual era, y tiraba una frecuencia de sampleo de 92Hz cuando el monitor esra de 60.

cuando le mande la instalacion automatizada, me instaló gnome, que era justo el que no queria pero bueno, por lo menos ya funciona.

luego le quise subir un poco mas la resolucion pero no me dejaba... haaaa tengo que instalarle los drivers...
asi que.. .. si leyeron el historial de este tema hasta aqui...

pensaran... nepper.. y drivers nvida.. mmm....
¿que podria salir mal?.. pues todo.. 5 paginas de internet, readme oficial de nividia y no me acepta instalar los drivers porque el Noveau no fue deshabilitado, despues de bloquearlo en los archivos mencionados y despues de desinstalar Nouveau!!!..

yo quiero a debian, amo su filosofia, su libertad y su robustes.. pero.. no me puede hacer esto... 

todas las paginas de internet dicen lo mismo y no me anda..

4 hs para instalar el sistema operativo y ya estuve 3hs para los drivers... donde voy a tener que formatear porque las paginas de internet no dicen como volver atras las cosas que hiciste.

el tema es que Nvidia no me deja instalarlo porque nunca he deshabilitado a Nouveau.. ¿que tengo que hacer en debian 10 boosted para deshabilitar los drivers Noveau?

saludos y buenas tardes..


----------



## Kebra (Ago 5, 2022)

Después de renegar bastante con los perfiles de color en GNU/Linux hallé una utilidad excelente para corregir Gamma en Wayland. Es por eso que le dejo el dato, y los invito a que lo prueben.

Se llama Gnome-gamma-tool y su uso es realmente muy sencillo:


```
sudo apt install gir1.2-colord-1.0 (dependencia en Debian y derivados)
```

Luego hay que clonar el git:


```
git clone https://github.com/zb3/gnome-gamma-tool
cd gnome-gamma-tool
```

Y una vez en el directorio se ejecuta:

```
./gnome-gamma-tool.py -g 0.8
```

En este ejemplo se selecciona gamma de 0,8.

Cómo funciona (traducido por san google, desde github)

Mutter (compositor de GNOME) no implementa ningún protocolo de Wayland que pueda ayudar, por lo que herramientas como gammastep o wl-gamactl no funcionarán. Mutter, sin embargo, expone el método SetCrtcGamma a través de D-Bus, y ese método realmente funciona. Sin embargo, no es así como gnome-gamma-tool logra su propósito porque:

    el valor no se guarda en ninguna parte por lo que el efecto no es persistente
    este método ya lo ha llamado otro demonio, por lo que el efecto es solo temporal.

Ese método normalmente es llamado por el demonio gsd-color (indirectamente), y actualmente hay dos cosas que pueden afectar sus argumentos:

    Tabla VCGT del perfil de color habilitado actualmente (obtenido a través de colord)
    temperatura de color derivada de la configuración de "luz nocturna" (estos dos se combinan)

Ahora, puede parecer que la solución obvia aquí es parchear gsd-color para que también tenga en cuenta otras cosas (como una propiedad GSettings), de modo que pueda modificar la gamma a través del comando gsettings. Esto también abriría la posibilidad de agregar una GUI al panel de visualización más adelante.

Una vez más, no es así como funciona gnome-gamma-tool, porque parchear gsd-color solo tiene sentido si este parche se fusionará aguas arriba. De lo contrario, es completamente inaceptable para mí (y probablemente para usted también) tener que aplicar parches personalizados y reconstruir partes de GNOME. Es por eso que gnome-gamma-tool instala un perfil de color con la tabla "VCGT" correcta configurada.

gsd-color no gestiona perfiles de color, los observa utilizando la API proporcionada por colord. Para hacer que un perfil sea reconocido por gsd-color, se deben hacer estas cosas:

    los perfiles de color deben estar habilitados para un dispositivo determinado
    ese perfil necesita ser instalado (en la base de datos colord)
    ese perfil debe estar asociado con el dispositivo
    ese perfil debe estar habilitado

Todos esos pasos se realizan utilizando la API expuesta por colord a través de D-Bus. gnome-gamma-tool no crea el nuevo perfil desde cero, sino que clona el actual y solo modifica la tabla VCGT. Por defecto, el perfil actual es el generado por gsd-color a partir de datos EDID.

gsd-color escucha los cambios de dispositivo/perfil mediante señales D-Bus, por lo que detecta nuestro cambio de perfil y, finalmente, llama a SetCrtcGamma. ¡Eso es todo!

¿Qué es este "VCGT" entonces? La VCGT (tabla gamma de la tarjeta de video) básicamente mapea los valores de los canales de color (R, G y B). Por ejemplo, si un canal tiene un valor X, entonces el VCGT especifica que esto debe traducirse a Y. Por supuesto, no todos los valores de entrada tienen una entrada VCGT, esa tabla tiene solo 256 entradas y los valores están interpolados (pero esto no lo hace gnome- herramienta gamma).

VCGT permite cambiar el gamma (a través de la exponenciación), el contraste y el brillo, pero no es posible cambiar el tono de esta manera, porque un canal no puede afectar a ningún otro.



Espero les sirva.


----------

